# IUI With Vaginismus Part 44



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Woo hoo - First one on here. Cannot believe we are at number 46! Maybe we should do something to celebrate when we get our half century?!?

Emma - What's wrong with condoms?!?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never actually used them (well, dh hasn't in the context of me, except a few unsuccessful times years ago), just don't like the idea. Doesn't all the faffing about ruin the moment? Also, I bet I'd have to clear it up afterwards.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, I definitely think a 50th Thread Celebration will be in order! 

Emma, we used them in the few weeks before the op so I could be 100% certain I wasn't pg, and I agree that they interupt things, mind you no more than reaching for the pre-seed...   My DH hates them.  Oh and he is very clumsy (actually, so am I ) but there has been no need for 'clearing up'! 

Hi Donna, Deedee, Polly.   

I've still got this blasted stomach upset.  It was so bad last night I was in tears, not from the upset itself but the fact that I have to endure this sort of thing at all in pursuit of what seems an increasingly unlikely pregnancy.  I feel so angry.  And my emotions feel so confused.  On the one hand I'm so happy in my marriage and being with DH and things in general, but so desperately unhappy about the ttc.  Half the time I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  

My temperature had plummeted when I took it this morning so I was expecting af when I got up, but nothing yet.  So now I'm on high anxiety about that as well.     Is it normal to be so flaky?

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and Emma, veeerry cute photo of Robin on your ******** page!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh what - I shall log onto ******** when I get home and take a look at our latest star!

Emma-  Give them a trial run. No harm in trying hey?!?! Me and DH used to use them (mess control  ) and I think it just became part of the routine! Although since ttc I haven't enjoyed using them  - hence forth why DH will be having the snip next year  

Claire - Oh, I wish I could give you a big squeeze. You have been through so much lately and your hormones must be all over the place. I have a feeling that you'll feel a bit better once AF arrives and you can move on to the next stage. A BFP is not unlikely at all. Far from it. 
It is incredibly unfair that you are having to go through all this - but keep the end goal in mind. It will all be worth it. You can do this


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - could it be a pre-af stomach thing? Mine gets a bit dodgy before af comes (and the bottom end of things too).  Now you are having treatment a bfp is increasingly likely - really. Once you do get there - and you will - all this will fade into a distant memory. 

Didn't think the ******** picture thing had wored, so will check that out. Thought I'd left it with a blurry dog pic. I got bored and gave up last night.

Annie - the snip!  That's a bit drastic, isn't it.  

Off to GPs later for 6 week check.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie and Emma.  I'm just have a low day today I think. 

It's from the tablets as it's always exactly the same - comes complete with weird smelling breath  and really loud and protracted stomach gurgling  and is exactly the same each time it happens.  I'm usually ill (bottom end of things, while we're being detailed! ) for anything from 3 hours to 2 days at a time.  Let's hope I'm nearing the end of it as it's awkward being at work and I'm FED UP of it, not to mention dehydrated.   

Hope the 6 week check goes ok Emma.  By the way, it's definitely a photo of Robin and not your dog!  Oh yes, and I agree with Annie, condoms are very good for mess control!  One other thing I'd add is I find it harder to get it in with them , just thought I'd throw that in. 

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think AF is here.  Small amount of blood along with one hell of a backache.    Yikes.  Off to acupuncture shortly.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire fab news about AF I hoep it gets into full swing for you. I hope you enjoy accupunture tonight.

Annie - the snip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma how was check up?

Hello Polly and Deedee

I had my b12 injection today so we will see if that helps things

I was thinking about a 50th thread meet up..... what shall we do

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, honestly - the snip. Long term plan by the way, not immediate  

Claire -         - YOU DID IT!!!!

Well Done! I'm over the moon happy for you. You knew it was coming didn't you   Get that monitor out ready to set it tomorrow  


Emma - Very cute piccie of Robin. How did you get on at the 6 week check?

Donna - hope the B12 injection works some magic for you.


I'm open to all options for our 50th thread celebration


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hooray for arriving af Claire.   Now things can really get going for you.   Hope acupuncture goes well.

6 week check was fine and uneventful. All boxes ticked off. Have gone with the mini-pill in the end. Can always change to something else if I don't like it.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - How was accupuncture? Is AF full flow today?

Emma - Glad all went well at the Dr's


I've had my Consultant appointment through for next Friday. Looking forward to hearing exactly what happened in my labour with Hannah as not one person ever explained to me why I ended up with such a nasty injury


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Oooh Annie, your consultants appt sounds interesting!  Hope the details aren't going to be too horrific!! 

Emma, glad the checkup went well. 

Donna, fingers crossed the B12 lifts your spirits. 

Hi Deedee.  How's things?

Morning Polly, is all that DIY finished?

Well AF is now in full flow complete with back ache and is so far like it used to be in the 'good old days'.  I'm really pleased it's arrived, not least because it shows me that I do know how to listen to my body and I wasn't imagining things.  I've texted my cons to let him know and I've taken 100mg Clomid this morning.  So here we go. 

Back later.  Very late in thanks to terrible traffic, think it was frowned upon.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

All systems go now then Claire.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and Annie yes I switched the monitor on.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

God, I feel sick with excitement  

It's really all happening today! A good old AF, a nice dose of Clomid and the monitor is on - That's our girl  

I'm really pleased AF happened naturally for you. I hope it makes you feel that your body is working and the operation was a success.

Have you bought the pee sticks ready for day 6 of your cycle?

Did the Consultant indicate on which days you might have to go in for scans?

What did your accupuncturist have to say last night? What were your pulses saying?


Sorry - so many questions, but as you can tell - I'm soooo excited for you. It really feels like we're off!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Gosh, what taxing questions for such an early hour!!! 

1) Yes I have bought the pee sticks.  Got a free pg test too, let's hope I need it!

2) He hasn't said apart from to text him on cd10 to make arrangements.  I think it was about cd12 last time but that's a sunday.

3) My acupuncturist said that my pulses were the best they'd ever been.  She said my tongue looked great too .  I think there was a bit of morale boosting going on there too though. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I know - I'm sorry  

1) - Well Done. Dear God, I hope we need that PG test    

2) - Hmm, wonder if they'll hold off til the Monday instead   All interesting stuff.

3) - Who cares if it was a bit morale boosting!!!  We'll take it. Better than telling you they're " still a bit wobbly" and nothing like a bit of PMA!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Yeeehah! It's all systems go then- Im soooo excited! 

Hi everyone else 

Ive been staying at my mums this week as DH and my dad are both away. Im nipping home every so often so checking in with you guys when I can.

DD xo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I've got matchsticks keeping my eyes open this morning. I went out on a work do last night and it wasn't particularly late (11pm) - I'm just used to going to bed at 8.30pm at the moment  

I've got to take Hannah to a party later on this morning, so leaving work early. I am   she just plays nicely and lets me sit down and rest. Chances of that  - slim to none  

Deedee - Enjoy the pampering I expect you're getting with your Mum  

Claire - How goes things today?

Donna/Polly/Emma - How are you all?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Got MIL coming to stay later and have 101 things to do before she gets here. Just hope she behaves herself.   Not sure quite what the weekend holds in store. I'm hoping she'll go and visit SIL tomorrow, otherwise I'll have to entertain her all day. 
Might go and test drive some cars tomorrow.

Had some good news yesterday. Dh got his big promotion at work.  They've kept him waiting ages to let him know (he had one of the interviews the evening of our meet-up). 

Back later, but will probably be quiet over the weekend. Hope you all have a good one. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma that's brilliant news. Congrats to DH!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire that is fantastic nes so glad to log on and read that    

Emma congrats to DH, is the promotion a big chnage for him? will involve different hours etc?

Annie can't wait to hear back from your consultant next week, will you also be discussing C-section then?

Heelo Deedee and Polly

Just put boyt down to sleep and now upstairs have decided to start some DIY  

Feeling a bit naff had a rough day yesterday (all explained on other thread) its anioce day so I have got SIL coming over so we can go to the park. If I don't get someone to come over I wouldn't go to the park or even get dressed  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Same hours (long ones) but probably more foreign travel. More money.  More stress.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

More momey is good nor sure about the rest though - still great for DH


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Donna, sorry you had a rough day yesterday. Hope you make it to the park, I've just been for a lunchtime walk and it's lovely out there.

Annie, well if you will burn the candle at both ends! Do you have a busy weekend lined up too?

Emma, wow that's great for DH! I remember you mentioning the interview and that he wouldn't hear until April. So pleased it was the outcome you wanted! I guess that's why you are test driving new cars What are you thinking of getting?

Hi Polly.

Hi Deedee. Hope you're enjoying your time at your mums.

CD 3 today. AF is lighter which is a mix of good and bad I guess! Still no Clomid side effects, nada, nothing. Not hot, not emotional, no headaches.  I'm worried it's not doing anything again!

Anyone got any nice weekend plans? Apart from obsessing over lack of symptoms, I'm going shopping tomorrow and spending some time with DH on Sunday (not decided doing what yet, depends on the weather!).

Friday dance:

[fly]                           [/fly]

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Grrr, did a long post and lost it.

Great Friday dance Claire!

Car purchases vaguely related to dh's promotion. We were changing one anyway (Audi estate) because it is costing too much to maintain and is too unreliable. Dh has ordered a very ugly Subaru something (Legacy), the car I really didn't like on his shortlist.  However, now we can replace our old banger (which is at death's door and can only fit one child) with something new(ish), and I get to choose.  Thinking of a VW Golf, Alfa 147, Mazda2, or Ford Focus. It must have 5 doors, be fairly small, and be fun to drive.


Must go and clean bathroom and make curry before MIL gets here.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm sooooooo sleepy  

Hannah was a good girl at the party - hoorah. Been bra shopping and was really hacked off when the assistant said I was still only a B cup. How very dare she. I thought I was at least a C! I haven't been puking my guts up for 3 months to still be a bloody B cup   - sorry hormones  


Emma - Oh no - I've been looking at Audi Estates. Forgot you had one and that it's been a pain in the ****. Right then, maybe it's a Mazda after all. I'm meant to be cooking a curry at the moment too, but if you don't tell then he'll never know  

Donna - I'll post on the other thread  


Claire - Lovely Friday dance. Don't you be fretting about symptoms. It is only day 3. Give it a chance to kick in. Have a good shop tomorrow. Spend my share aswell  

Deedee - hope all is well with you

Polly - Have a good weekend x



Well, need to go cook that curry and then I'm kicking DH down the pub so I can watch Desperate Housewives and go to bed for a looooong sleep!

night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie make sure you get plenty of rest this weekend hope you enjoy your curry.

Emma when is MIL arriving? hope your curry is nice to - you both have me fancying curry now but tis a pork and bacon caserole for me but I am looking forward to it and I haven't really looked forward to food for a long time.

Polly/ deedee I hope you are not to snowed under with work and have a nice weekend

Claire try not to fret, have a nice weekend

Seeing psychiatrist on monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Emma - welldone to DH!! Excellent news! Hope MIL behaves 

Donna? DIY? What are you doing? I jsut posted to you on the other thread

Claire, everything will come right soon, I'm sure of it

Deedee, Annie - Hi


Had a really long day, and a HUGE row with someone (Emma, I told you a bit about it). I've been waiting 4 months for it, so I really enjoyed it. And, yes, of course I won!  

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Well done on the row Polly. Have you got rid of that person now? Glad you won - I'd have expected nothing less. 

MIL behaving (apart from telling me that sons are all well and good, but it is daughters that matter ). Se has retired to bed now after having drunk too much wine (as have I , feel very p****d).

Donna - how was the casserole
?

Annie - do *not* get an Audi, I implore you. Absolute money pits, and their customer service is truly awful. Everything costs a fortune (eg new battery for Ford key costs £4.50 and they replace it within 5 seconds, and Audi one is £60 and it takes them 1.5 hours to change it). So many things have gone wrong on ours, it is untrue. I could bore you at length with the details, but won't..

Hope you enjoyed desp h - twas good, I thought.

I am a C cup now (first time ever) , but that is because I need to lose weight...

Not Donna doing the DIY. It was the people above, I think.......


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ah yes, people above, I see now - just goes to show how tired I was! No Emma, not got rid of person yet, but balance of power has shifted, so now if there is any more misbehaviour, I will   !! I will now tolerate either compliance or their resignation! Lol.
Anyone want anything sorted (MILs??) while I am on a roll??

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Polly is was upstairs doing DIY not me lol
Tells us more about this row I am intriged?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend? I am absoultly shattered so looking forward to some rest. Boys have a birthday party to go to tommorrow that clashes with nap time so could be interesting

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, I'm screaming at the tele at the moment. My horse is doing well on the Grand National - "Move your bloomin ****!!!!"

Oooo - No - DH's horse won and mine came 4th. That's about £100 in winnings between us. Lovely Jubbly!


Polly - Oooh er, I would seriously not want to get on your bad side. But, clearly this has been brewing for some time and needed to be said - so good for you  

Emma - Right well deffo no Audi for me then. Such a shame, they look so pretty  

Donna - I'll speak to you on the other thread, but hope the party goes well today  

Deedee/Claire - Hope you're having a good day


I'm off to the theatre tonight. Going to see Joseph & The Technicolour Dreamcoat. There's a couple of chaps from the tv show in it. Just dropped Hannah ay my Mum's for the night and going to have a shower in peace!

Night everyone x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

There, feel better now.... (slightly)

MIL is driving me potty. She has spent all day watching rugby at high volume on tv,and getting annoyed when Will stands in the way or interrupts it or when Robin cries.  Also telling me all the things I'm doing wrong at great length.  And countless other irrtitating things. I reckon 21 hours more before she departs.....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Very quiet. Are you all out playing in the snow? 

MIL and dh have gone out to a rugby match, and I am attempting to restore the house to some sort of civilised order. MIL is even worse than dh at messing the place up - newspapers, mugs, clutter everywhere.  Remind me why I tidied up before she came.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all

Annie great on your winnings.

Emma I hoep your not suffering with MIL to much is DH around?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - how on earth do you do it?!?! Hope MIl makes a swift exit!

Jospeh was good last night   I am insanely tired today for some reason. I slept well and late as Hannah was at mothers, but still went to sleep for 2hrs this afternoon. shame on me


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, has MIL gone yet? 

Annie, glad you enjoyed Joseph.  

Polly, wow, I wouldn't want to be up against you!    Can we ask what it was regarding?

Donna, hope you're doing ok.  Will pop over to your other thread if noone's arrived by the time I've finished this post.

Deedee, hi.  Do you have snow too?

Well, as for me and the Clomid, I have been doing this all weekend:  

My poor DH.   I've been picking arguments with him over the most minute things and generally making his life hell. 

Claire xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww, poor DH Claire - or not.... sounds like Clomid is doing it's thing by all accounts  

What day are we on now? Have you had to stick pee yet?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello all,

Im really sorry that Ive been quiet but I really havent been feeling good at all. Ive been suffering from the dreaded morning sickness  I desperately wanted to tell you all but just didnt feel that the time was right. In the end I just decided that I want my FF buddies to know my news. It was a shock for both of us I have to say 

I wont go on and on about how crap Ive been feeling because you will just get bored. Suffice to say, it has been hard  Good news is it has started to ease so hopefully the worst is over.

Right Ill stop moaning now. Back later,

D x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]Well done Deedee!!!!![/fly]


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Congratulations Deedee - Fantastic news    

Sorry you've been poorly with it again this time. I can really sympathise with you there.

When are you due?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow what news to log in to, congratulations Deedee 

Claire so glad to hear clomid is workign you will be the next BFP you just see

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Deedee and Mr Deedee! I'm thrilled for you. 
When  are you due? Was that why you went to stay with your mum when dh was away?

Claire - it will be you in next to no time. Sounds like the Clomid is doing its stuff.  

Annie - has the ms passed now that you've reached 14 weeks?

Polly - any arguments today?

Took Will to his art class this morning - hard work with 2 of them to look after. MIL has gone - huge relief. I don't think I like having people to stay (I'm a miserable old so and so).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Is now not a good time to tell you that my bags are packed and I'm on my way to you   - only kidding.
Yep, the m/s has completley passed. I haven't been sick for nearly two weeks. Just suffering with a bit of tiredness at the moment - but think that's just me making excuses for my laziness   
Dh is taking me to our fave chinese restaurant on Friday now there is no risk of me puking on my plate   

Glad the MIL has left you in peace.... until next time


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Emma- Yes that's why we moved in with mum. She was absolutely brilliant, I couldn't have coped without her. I think EDD is mid November. I'll be looking for lots of tips on how to cope with 2. Don't know if I could manage a double buggy 

POlly- Thanks so much for the dance. You still on a roll?

Claire- I hope and pray that clomid does it's stuff and the next vag team BFP is on its way


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Congratulations Deedee, DH and Hannah!

Claire xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Double buggys aren't that bad Deedee - honest


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I'm having a bit of a hair disaster today! I had it cut and coloured last night and although I love the cut, the colour is something to behold! I asked for a warm brown colour as the main component with just a few lighter bits running through it. It's a bit red for my liking and I'm worrying it might look a bit ginger in some lights   I'm hoping it will settle down after a few washes.

Although, having said that - nobody in the office has mentioned my hair so maybe it's not that noticeable?!?! They're not the sort to be polite


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Where is everybody??


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im here!

Annie Im sure your hair is lovely. The colour will get duller with more washes so dont worry if you feel it's a bit bright.

Tis quiet here..... Im not taking it personally, honest!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought I was talking to myself this morning, so actually did some work  

Deedee - I'm sure it will settle down. Quickly with a bit of luck


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry been really busy today :-(


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Here too. Wrote and lost a long post earlier. In middle of cooking - bcak later. Nothing much happening here atm.


----------



## jjb (Feb 9, 2008)

Just popping in to say Hi! Had hundreds of children in my house all over easter so my compoota was well and truly taken over!! 

No news from me, still not braved the doctor - keep making excuses not to go each month! lol BAD JEN I will go...

Hope you all ok here?

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Nothing exciting to report here this morning. 

Jen - Go on, you can do it. We'll support you. Phone and make the appointment today  

Hi Girls - How is everyone today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning,

I have a very moany callum this morning who is on my lap so typing one handed!
hopefully going to music today if i can get motivated, then getting the boys hair cut this afternoon.

feeling a bit naff today

hiya jen! make the appoinment we're support you, we're with you all the way.

claire - hugs

deedee how you feeling?

hi everyone else

donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Jen - hello! Do make the appointment - you can do it. You'll feel so much better when you do, I bet.  

Claire - how are things?

Donna - hope music is OK. You are are braver woman than I for taking your two to have their haircut. I couldn't face that with just one.

Hope everyone else is ok. We're off into town shortly to have passport photos taken (me and Robin) and for a stroll in the sunshine.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Stroll in the sunshine sounds lovely. I'm stuck in my dingy office


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Passport photos done. When did they change the rules about wearing glasses (not allowed)? I don't look like me at all without them.

Still lovely and sunny here.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I was not aware of that rule Emma! Glad you've got them done all the same. So where are you off to? Disneyland, Barbados, Bali?!?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish, Annie! No plans for foreign travel as yet, but suddenly realised that my passport expires very soon. Also wanted to get Robin one with a cute newborn picture in with which to embarass in for years to come.
Might go to France in September.

Where has everyone gone today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Boys had there hair cuts and didn't want to sit on my lap, they wanted to be big boys and sit in the chair by themselves! so grown up. I did still have to do some holding of heads and keeping hands out of the way, but all in all the were well behaved and they now look like little boys instead of girls haha

Claire I hope you are ok hun?

Polly, deedee all good with you I hope?

I am so washed out tonight, feel really crap. Hoping for an early night

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - How are things going your end? Have you started having scans? 

Donna - I'll post on the other thread. Glad the boys were well behaved at the salon for you  

Emma - Can you believe they have those passports for 5 years. How could anyone recognise a 5 year old from a newborn picture?!?!

Deedee - How are you feeling? Is the sickness still keeping away  

Polly - How's the decorating coming along? All finished?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Very quiet again. 

Been at mother and toddler group this morning. Off to a friend's house this afternoon to play. 

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm home alone this evening (not   about that because I'm enjoying catching up on tv watching) and had planned a nice meal and a glass or two of wine. I dropped the bottle as i took it out of the fridge - wine and glass went everywhere in the kitchen, and my food went cold whilst I cleared it up.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That would have been enough to tip me over the edge Emma  

Morning Everyone.

How are we all? Anything excited happening this weekend?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I shall buy more wine today and handle it more carefully. I swear af must be coming (still haven't had one since giving birth). I am ridiculously clumsy at the moment (even by my own standards) and can't park the car, both sure signs.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Usually a sure sign for me too Emma. Except I would have screamed a whole load of obscenities after that


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma have you considered buying the boxes of wine?  I was dubious at first but there is no smashing bottles on the floor and no problems getting the cork out either!

I also meant to say to your post a few pages ago, don't buy a Golf!  Nothing but trouble.  Mine is four years old and has had so much wrong with it.  It had the MOT yesterday and they've found a fault with the ignition now which I need to get fixed before we go away on our anniversary trip to Bath as the car is in danger of breaking down.  If I could do it all again, I would buy something else!

Day 10 today, have texted the cons and await further instructions re a scan.  I'm trying very hard not to think about it, as I will be devastated if it's not good news, as where does that leave me.

Got to go, meeting at quarter past.  Sorry no time for other personals.

Cxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

When do you think you'll have the scan?   

Wine box would be a very bad idea - I'd probably drink the whole lot in one go.  

Not going to get a Golf. Dh is of the opinion that they are overpriced for what they are so wasn't keen. Think I've decided on a Ford Focus. I test drove one and it was nippy and fun, and our old Ford has been a joy to own.
Ignition fault sounds expensive.  What a pain.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Meeting was cancelled. 

I'm assuming the scan will be on Monday as day 13 as it was day 12 the last time but that's a Sunday.  Just praying it's not Tuesday as my acupuncturist has done some moving around of other patients to fit me in. 

Fords are much better.  We also have an old Fiesta for run arounds, going to the tip and collecting manure (!) and it's very reliable.  Your DH is right, they are overpriced.  I bought the Golf for safety and reliability and it's certainly not the latter.   I dread to think how much it will cost.  DH is going to the garage on Saturday to talk to the man about it as I can't be doing with car problems, I don't understand half of it.  I just want to know if it can be fixed, how much and by when!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma  - I love the Focus. I think it's lovely to drive.

Claire - If the scan shows that nothing has happened, do not fear. It might simply mean you need a stronger dose. I felt 100mg was quite mild for you anyway. They can prescribe all the way up to 300mg I think? Your Cosultant will tell you - oh and there's jabs you can have on top of the Clomid. Can't remember what it's called now. I think Donna had it with her IUI?

Do not feel despondent Claire as it still leaves you with plenty more to try yet


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

The cons said he would only go up to 150mg and only if he "had" to .  He also said no to injections as he feared I would overrespond with pcos and end up with a multiple (3+) birth which would bring more problems than it solved and we'd be stuck. 

Anyway he has just called me and unfortunately the scan is Tuesday evening.  I have to make an appointment, I'm just praying they have some late ones available!  I also have to do OPKs Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and text him if I get a surge.  I just need some office noise now so that I can make the call without eavesdroppers. 

xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

B*gger!  They can only do 6.30pm and my acupuncture appointment is at 5pm about 45 minutes drive away.  Gonna be tight...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Hope you get sorted


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Drive quickly Claire!

Glad you heard back from him anyway and have a day and time for the scan.

What is everyone up to this weekend? Not sure what we're doing. Dh is on holiday from today for close to a month.  That is going to be very odd indeed.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Acupuncture is now at 4.50pm for 20-30 minutes so I can get to the appointment without stressing!  Bless my acupuncturist!

Why is your DH off for so long at once, Emma?   This weekend we're doing some turfing in the back garden, planting onions and hopefully going out for the afternoon on Sunday to an english heritage property but it depends on the weather.  However, it's the first anniversary of the cat dying on Sunday and I have a feeling it's going to be a big deal to DH.  I've ordered a bench memorial plaque for our garden bench to give him  but not sure it will arrive in time .

Weather here is gross.  I got hailstoned walking to yoga at lunchtime and now it's very grey indeed. 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone back later for a chat x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - what a thoughtful thing do do (cat). I bet dh will be really touched. Maybe it is best to keep busy over the weekend so he doesn't get too upset.

He's off for a month because he has lots of holiday that has to be used up by the end of April and they're going to be very busy in the summer so he can't have any more time off until Autumn, and it makes a nice break between his old and new roles at work. 
We're going away for 10 days next week, and then plan to do some decorating at long, long last when we get back. There is a lot of wallpaper to strip.

No Friday dance??


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - A whole month with DH   Mine would totally cramp my style, get under my feet, create alot of mess and we'd end up divorced . I look forward to your posts in a couple of weeks time  

Claire- Glad you got it all sorted - hoorah!

Mum had Hannah last night, so DH & I went to our fave restaurant for a whole heap of yummies. I went into town this morning and managed to spend £130 on an ensemble to wear to a chritstening next weekend. We've got a 3.5 hour drive to Rochdale for this event and the same all the way back. I am going to be shattered. DH is at Newbury Races the day before so lord only knows what state he'll be in that morning. Needless to say - I'm driving us there! 

I've been cleaning the last couple of hours. DH has been sent off to Sainsbury's, Hannah is in bed and I'm about to book us a weekend in Centerparcs. 

Hope you're all having fun x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh centre parks Annie I 'm so jealous - I hope to take the boys next year.

2 weeks - lol I give Emma 2 days before DH has driven her mad

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

that long?!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -  , either whay it won't be long I'm sure!

CenterParcs is all booked - yipee!!! And this time Hannah will be old enough to enjoy some of the activities  

Donna - Look oit for their deals, sometimes they do some good out of term time ones


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I will look out for some deals thanks Annie, one thing they don't see, to tell you on the website si out much the activities are when you are there? I am sure they are vary in price but how much are they?

Has everyone had a nice weekend?

I had a lovely time out with my brothers and there partners (must do that more often) then 1 of my brothers and his girlfrined came back here and a couple of friends came over (the friends that have been most supportive of late) and we had a few drinks and chatted and laughed and it was nice. Didn't get to bed till 5:15 though and then I couldn't sleep and then woke up at 8!!!! so was shattered!
But went out for breakfast then DH and I went back to bed for the afternoon which was lovely and of course rounded off with 's'
Looking forward to a chillded evening but I miss the boys so much 2 days is to long for them to be away.

I can feel some feelings setting in but I am trying to ignore them.

Claire I hope today wasn't tp painful for you or DH - did the plaque arrive in time?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend. Perhaps you could get your Mum to have the boys so you can do something like that once a month? 

You're right about the Center Parcs activities. They prices do vary. When I go this time I'll pick up a brochure with all the prices in it and send it down to you


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Thank you Annie that would be great.

I took 2 sleeping pills last night and I am still trying to make up from them I think. Alos feeli like I am coing dwon with a cold feel very groggy and I can feel it all in my throat, nose and ears if you see what I mean?

Claire how was your weekend?

Polly where are you? all ok?

Emma home with DH I hope you get some rest while he is off, maybe go out for the day and leave him to it - that could be interesting
When is it you are going on holiday? 

Deedee how are you feeling now? sickness gone I hope when is your scan?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - What a brillaint suggestion to Emma.

Emma- Make sure you have a day to yourself whilst DH is at home! Go treat yourself to a day in London, or at the Spa.... or anything!

Deedee - Oh yes, when is your scan? Must be coming up in the next couple of weeks? 

Claire - How are things your end? Has the monitor picked up anything yet? Actually, I'm thinking it's still too soon. What cycle day are we on?

Polly - Hi!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Sorry about the Friday dance, I forgot!  I don’t think I was really in the mood either so it would probably have been pathetic!

Donna, sounds like you had a good afternoon with DH, hopefully you can get some more of those in.

Annie, how exciting for you to be off to centreparcs.

Emma, well, hope it goes ok with DH for the next month!  

Hi Polly, hi Deedee.

CD13 today.  No news on the monitor.  No ewcm.  No twinges.  No + OPK (started yesterday at the cons wishes).  Going to do today’s in 15 mins if I can hold my wee that much longer!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Thanks for the update hun. I shall do a Big Fat Ovulation Dance for you.....

Come on eggies!!!!

[fly]           [/fly]

I'm sure some accupuncture needles will pop a strong one out for us. Lots of PMA this week


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ooohh new ticker Claire, mediteranean eh, where are you going?
CD13 still a bit early but should show something this week, Best if luck for scan tommorrow I hope it shows everything is going along as it should - enjoy the accupuncture

Hello everyone else x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - lots of     for you. Hope you get something on the monitor soon. Love the new ticker - very exotic.

Donna - glad you had a nice weekend with dh. 

Annie - Centerparcs sounds good. I shall have to brave it one day, but think I'll wait until the boys are a bit older.

Polly, Deedee  

I did go out today leaving both boys with dh, for all of 2.5 hours (clothes shopping). The look of panic on his face when I left was a fantastic! He was angling for me to take Robin with me, but I ignored all hints.  He did his first nappy for months and months and put it on back to front.  
I'm going out without both again tomorrow, getting my hair cut, but dh has invited SIL over for lunch at the same time - no coincidence I'm sure. 

House is in a mess already, but I'm trying not to stress about it otherwise I'll be dead by the start of May. Off on holiday on Friday, but going to MIL's for a couple of days first.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma- Good for you. Walk out that door without so much as a backwards glance and enjoy your time off. You absolutely deserve it. Let DH have a taste of what it's actually like  
Have a nice relaxing time at the salon today. Take a good book or trashy magazine with you  

Wish I was off on a holiday. How did I go from two trips away each year to a weekend in CenterParcs?!?! Bloomin DH and his change of career  - how inconsiderate


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi all,

Claire- You might be  late ovulator like me, I think that's common with PCOS. I think I was around day 18/20. Also, I didnt spot any EWCM the month I conceived so please dont worry about that. I never had ov twinges either. I had bought an opk and started using it on day 11 I think and didnt get any +'s. That was the month I got pg.

I really wouldnt rely too much on those things, they are not foolproof. The monitor Annie bought sounds much more reliable (you would hope so for £100!) Are you using that one? 

Emma- DH's first nappy in months!!!  You are under strict orders to fit as many (child free)shopping trips, manicures, facials, lunches, long walks as you possibly can in the next month. 

Annie- Where is Centreparcs? Ive never really fancied those places but I now see the attraction when you have kids  Are you feeling 100% again? Ive forgotton what it's like to not feel sick 

Donna- How is your cold? Honey and lemon does the trick.

POlly- How are you keeping?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Deedee, sorry you're still feeling sick.  I hope it passes really soon!

Annie, has your DH actually started his new career yet?  Or is he still doing the training?  I'm still nagging at my DH to change jobs as his hours are now ridiculous following his promotion and I feel they expect too much of his time.  My mantra is always work to live, not the other way round.

Emma, I guess you're off in the next day or so then?  Hope you have a wonderful time.  Is it France you're going to after MILs?

Morning Polly.

Donna, any more bedroom antics to report?! 

I have a busy day today.  I've got an eyelash tint at lunchtime, and then my mad dash to the acupuncturists for 4.50pm followed by even madder dash to my consultants appointment at 6.30pm.  Emma, if you see a cloud of smoke on the main road to H around 6pm that will be me doing a penelope pitstop impression!   I don't know why I'm in the mood for humour, it's not exactly the day for it!  

My opk was - again yesterday, no surprise there then.  However, last night I had a huge amount of ewcm.   Sorry for the TMI but I've never seen anything like it.  I'm wondering if it could be leftover preseed from Sunday night but that's never happened before.   Now I've said that I will have the scan and there will be nothing pending and I will feel silly for even thinking I know what ewcm is when I see it!     Monitor still says no.  Temps still flat.

Thanks for all your good wishes.  And reassurances.  I'm fluctuating between mild hysteria and a weird calmness.  I think I'm a very strange person indeed.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, and Donna we are going on a two week cruise round the Med, including Barcelona, Naples, Rome, Sardinia, Corsica, two places in the south of France which I forget, Sicily, and Majorca in mid September.  I've upgraded to all-inclusive to tempt fate.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Like Deedee said, it's early days yet. I'm another late ovulator - day 25 this time!!!
The ECWM might be a sign it's about to happen. I had it about 2/3 days before I got the positive on the monitor, so keep going with it. 
Go steady with all this rushing around tonight. It's not worth an accident!

Are you going to be able to log on at home and let us know tonight?


Deedee - So sorry you're still suffering hun. I have been feeling 100% again - sorry! Not that I've forgotten how horrible it was - ugh!
CenterParcs has got a few locations. We're going to the one at Longleat. It's great!!! We go every year. Have a look at their website.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I won't be able to log on tonight, my home pc has died.  I'm trying to sort out a wireless laptop but it's a minefield so I'm still trying to work out what I want!

I'm feeling really panicky now.  Please please please please please please let there be a good sized follicle this time.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope it all goes well for you this evening and in the next few days.       ECWM sounds promising.
That road is horrendous in the evening - _big_ traffice queues. Allow as much time as you possibly can. There are alternative routes via country lanes that might be quicker? 

I haven't thought about Penelope Pitstop for many a year. 

Not France for us - just Cornwall. 2 days with MIL first though. 

Back later. I'm supposed to be being busy getting stuff ready for the holiday.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cornwall sounds lovely.  I've never been but would love to go.

Yeah am worried about the traffic.  If I'm back in the car by 5.20pm I've got over an hour but I also have to go through the centre of Dunstable.  I'm going to investigate another route but I'm not sure there is a straightforward one and I don't want to be stressing about being lost aswell!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooooh- I'm a bag of nerves. I hope all is going well for Claire


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone

    for Claire


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning


Claire - I am holding my breath as I type this..... how was it?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Scan went well.   There are two follicles growing bigger, one on each ovary.  The largest one is 13-14mm .  As they grow 2mm a day that one will be ready by Friday as they’d want it to be 18mm.  He doesn’t want to scan me again as I’ve definitely responded and he’s in no doubt that the larger follicle will be a goer by Friday (that's good as that saves me hundreds of pounds being scanned again!).  I go back to see the nurse on Friday after work for an injection (pregnyl? couldn’t read his writing) to make absolutely sure the egg releases.  Then we have to ‘get down to it’ (his words!) over the weekend as that’s when I should ovulate.

If I don’t get pregnant, I’m on to 150mg the following month.  He seemed very pleased that I’d responded.  He is allowing me to increase the dose as the follicles could be bigger by this stage than they are so he’s not worried about me over responding on that dose.  My ovaries look a lot better on screen too.

I got there with 10 minutes to spare but at one point I didn’t think I’d make it!  Acupuncture went well, my pulses are good although they were a bit rapid thanks to me dashing about and panicking a bit – ok, a lot.  I have to email my acupuncturist with my news as she is now on tenterhooks! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news Claire! So glad it went well. It all sounds very promising. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you whilst I'm away.    

Hope everyone is OK. Will probably pop on at MIL's house if I get a chance. If not, back on the 26th.  

Emma, xx
p.s I have a new working mobile now. Dh is going to teach me to text.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!     

I sped read through that lot Claire and then read it twice more.

Holy Moly - I am beyond happy for you. I won't be able to function at work for a while. I need to calm down.

That is just amazing news. Wow, which one to start with?!?! - so fantastic that he said your ovaries are looking good, that you've responded to the 100mgs, that there are two follies ready to go on Friday.

Start feeding DH up ready for the weekend and spend the entire time in bed!!! Bonk for Britain!!!!

Yeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Well Done Claire!!!


Oooh - One question - is there a possibility that you can release the egg naturally?!? I'm just wondering if bonking might be a good idea from now just in case an egg does pop out?!?!?!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry - in all that excitement I forgot to wish Emma a Happy Holiday!

See if you can pm us your new mobile number befor you go and we can keep in touch with you. 

Have a good time  


Claire - Sorry, me again! Good pulses too - yeah!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Claire that's absolutely brilliant news! This is so positive 
No guesses what your weekend plans will involve  I'd get a bottle of the finest champers chilling in the fridge right now. Im sooooooo excited for you  

emma- Have a lovely time. DH and I were just saying we would love to go to Cornwall or Devon for a holiday. I cant even start thinking about my holiday yet and it's less than 4 weeks away. Im praying Ill feel ok to go 

Annie- Ill check out Centreparcs' website. Im supposed to be teaching today but just couldnt face it. I hate calling in sick but it's self preservation.

Poor Hannah has a bad cough again. It seems to be only at night and she coughed that much that she made herself sick last night. Poor wee thing, I looked in and saw the sheet was covered in red stains and panicked that it was blood. Closer inspection revealed it was the tomatoes she had scoffed at tea-time (sorry TMI!) It was enough to send me running to the big white telephone. Poor DH has his work cut out with the both of us.....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - You poor, poor thing. Cooking Hannah's dinner alone used to have me running for the loo, let alone vomit and don't get me started on her nappies - my big white telephone was permanantley in use with those!

Really hope it passes by the time your holiday comes around- and don't you be worrying about DH. It's the very least they can do bearing in mind what we go through. You can make it up to him when you're feeling better.

Any news on a scan date yet?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Great news Claire - I was dying to tell everyone last night 

Deedee I hope sickness passes soon x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, hope you, DH and the boys have a wonderful holiday.

Deedee, what is a white telephone? 

Oh dear Annie, I think you’re more excited than me!

It had occurred to me too that I might release the egg before the injection so I’ve been mulling over bms timing.  I didn’t think it was a good idea to do it every day as if I don’t ov until Sunday the swimmers might be deteriorating in quality (but someone please correct me if I’ve got that wrong) so I was thinking of maybe tonight, then Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  Is that too often?  Not often enough?  We last did the deed on Sunday evening.

Much as I’d like to spend the weekend in bed (actually, thinking about it, I don’t think I would actually but I’m sure DH would! ) I’m off shopping on Saturday with my mum!

I’m just so pleased that I’ve responded.  If I hadn’t, I think that would have cast doubt over whether I’d respond to anything at all so now I have renewed hope.  Oh, I forgot to say in my last post that my lining was a lot better this time but I forget what that measured now as there was so much to take in all at once.

I’m sure my cons thinks I’m an anxiety-driven nutter.  I was white as a sheet before the scan and he commented on how terrified I looked.  I find it very difficult to look the cons in the eye now that I’ve had the operation and wasn’t wearing paper pants…


Cxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- The big white telephone is that thing you 'talk' to when you have had a few too many G&T's and are feeling a bit worse for the wear, ie. the 'bog'. I find myself staring into it quite a lot lately and feel Im getting strangely attached to it, we are becoming quite good friends actually 

Enough of that business. More importantly how much bonking can you fit into the next few days without wearing yourselves out? If you can every day then go for it. Every other day should be enough as the swimmers stay in there for a good while after the deed. I would get cracking and just do it as much as you can over the next few days to cover all the bases. As long as there are  plenty of swimmers waiting for the eggy it should be a BFP very, very soon! YIPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!

Annie- My booking-in appointment with madwife is tomorrow so scan should be within the next couple of weeks. I've booked an appointment with acupuncturist for tomorrow- here's hoping!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, that sort of white telephone, got you! 

Hopefully you'll get a scan sorted for the next fortnight.  What is the acupuncture aiming to do?

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Hope the accupuncture helps with the sickness. It helped me, but more so after a 2nd session. I shall keep my bits crossed for you  

Claire - I think I am as excited as you... ok, maybe a bit more. I'm just so pleased you've had some good news - you deserve it  
OK - shagging every day is just not sustainable for either of you. Wigglies can live quite happy for a good few days so I quite like you plan of tonight, Friday, Sat & Sunday. You could always have a day of rest on Sunday and have an early session Monday morning before work?!?! Try different times of the day aswell. Perhaps Friday night, saturday tea time and sunday lunchtime??!?! .... oh bonk whenver you like Claire I'm sure you'll make sure the stocks are plentiful for those juicy big eggs   Just ignore me - I get carried away  


Donna - You little minx. You had this information overnight and I was sat here bursting


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Hoping it sorts out the sickness. Is DH prepared for his bonkfest weekend?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, the recommendation is every day unless the swimmers are low count, in which case every other day is better. So do it as often as you can/want!

Love
Polly

P.S. been away a couple of days, and I find it hard to post unless in my own environment. Bit pee'd off as been bleeding/spotting heavily since day 18, and thinking this is a menopause sign. Don't go there with implantation, as we haven't   as per usual


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Polly - Have you considered having a blood test done to see if it is menopause


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Polly it might not be the menopause?  You seem a little young to start with!  Is there any way of establishing what the cause is?  Sorry if that's a stupid question.  I seem to be full of those at the moment!

Deedee, I hope the acupuncture helps then!

Morning Donna, Annie.  Hope Emma's having a nice time at MILs!

Well we did the deed last night so tonight is a night of rest .  I so hope and pray that this goes according to expectations!  More than anything right now I want a 2ww!  It's been soooo long since I've had one!  Last August to be precise. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow- has it really been that long Claire.  Well then we shall very much enjoy this upcoming 2ww  

Did you keep yourself elevated after last nights sex-capades?!?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly- You do seem a bit young for the menopause. Are you going to go to the GP?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes tried to stay elevated for a while.  Then sat in bed reading with a hot water bottle for another half an hour.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I know it seems a bit young, but I understand that it can sometimes take a long time to go through the process, and I have been feeling a little on the warm side, and sprouting whiskers at an alarming rate  . I'm thinking I might email my private gynae and see what he thinks, I have a really nice gp at the mo, but he is new to me, and I don't have the heart to go through the whole explanation of the history of my bits. But I am going to leave it a few more days, to see if it lasts the same time as an af or not.

Fingers crossed Claire!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Polly, I don't claim to know a lot about the menopause but I still maintain that you're too young!  Whiskers!   Actually, I've been doing a lot of studying of peoples faces since my pcos diagnosis as one of the features some pcos sufferers get is extra hair including on the face, so I've been hyper-analysing everyone around me (when they're not looking!) to compare them to me, and lots of people of all ages have "whiskers"!  

I've just booked an acupuncture session for Saturday.  My lady has suggested this would be beneficial to help the pregnyl and I'm throwing everything I've got at it.  Will have to come up with some excuse as to why I'm not going shopping with my mum now...   I'm not divulging all the details as it's an emotional rollercoaster and I don't want to put more people than necessary through it!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Good idea approaching your gynae if the problem persists. I also maintain that you seem too young though.

Claire - Good girl on the elevating and hot water bottle. It all helps! Can you postpone your Mum until Sunday perhaps? I'm sure she wouldn't mind either way - good old Mums


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah have just emailed her asking if we can go on Sunday instead, am sure she won't mind.  She's retired so has all the time in the world!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

One of my staff is teasing the other about being pregnant. It is only a tease, but it is p!ssing me off. It's their lunch break, so not much I can do. 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

  Polly I feel you need them. I am glad you are back I missed you.

Claire     Can't beleive we haven't had 2ww since August. Hot water bottle is a good Idea I did that all through my 2ww and drunk lots of fresh pineapple juice 

Deedee how are you feeling?

Annie how are you when is your next scan?

Emma if I haven't already missed you have a nice holiday.

We have a walker - Callum has finally done he was walking loads tonight. across the living room (which I know isn't that big) but I think I can call him a walker, if he keeps it up tommorrow.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Hmm, tough one there isn't it. Was the pregnant Lady alright? Did she take it in jest or not really?

Well - i have had the afternoon from hell. That rental property has come back to haunt me yet again today. After not hearing from them for 3 or 4 weeks, I had a letter from them today saying they are holding back £165 of the deposit!!! This was for mowing the lawn, dusting, cleaning the hob and re-painting a wall  

I was straight on the phone to the owner of the Letting Agent and am ashamed to say I absolutely lost the plot with her. I explained how renting that house was suppossed to have made life easier for us during that terrible time, but it was more stressful than my own house flooding and losing wordly posessions  

She asked how I wished to leave it and I said she could keep her £165 and in nicer terms "shove it". I'll probably have to pay that personally   Not sure the insurance will take care of it to be fair.
 
Now just isn't the time for me to be in dispute with them or to be going to an arbitrator (sp)  - I just want them out of my life.

She also asked if I wanted to speak to the Lady who had been our liaison there and I said "absolutely not"

So what happens?!? - she calls me half an hour later. I wasn't particaulrly friendly to her and then nor was she to me.  It was pretty awful - 

She - "Clearly we're not going to agree on this"

Me - "No we're not, so why don't you take your money and stop phoning me and causing me even more upset"

She - "The cleaning company didn't do a very good job"

Me - "Something else we won't agree on. Why are we still talking? Are you determined to upset me?"

She - "Well, I am sorry"

Me - "Oh well that makes it all better then if you're sorry"........ and I hung up.


I know I should fight this - on principle if nothing else. But, I really can't take anymore. for £165 I just don't feel it's worth months and months of more stress. Not right now.

Is that really bad?!?!?


Oh - and we're having a nightmare with the Council Tax aswell - even longer saga. Not got the energy left to explain that one.


Sorry to rant - I've been pacing the house all afternoon and stewing over it. I just want to have a damn good cry


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - We crossed.

That fantastic news about Callum      

You must be really proud and excited! 

that very much sounds like a walker to me


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, I think that you went over and beyond the call of duty to get that house straight. I actually think that the insurance should pay it, as you wouldn't be in that position if you hadn't been flooded. But on the other hand, it is not worth the heart tissue if you can afford to let it go. You could write a letter to them and cc it to the Insurance, just to make your points in writing, ask the insurance to pay it, but then not waste any more time on them. 


Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ive just lost a really long post  

Im going to go and cool off for a moment. Ill be back later.

Annie and POlly-


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, OMG what a horrid situation.  I can understand why you want to walk away now, but    on your behalf!  I agree with Polly on all her points.

Donna, yeah for Callum!   

Polly, oh dear re the girl in your office.  Sounds to me like you handled it admirably!  

Deedee, look forward to that long post today then!

Well I had my car in for diagnosis yesterday and it is going to cost a few hundred pounds to fix.  Not what I need right now.   They can't fix it before our trip away either, we go two weeks today, so we're going to have to keep everything crossed that it doesn't break down before we go or while we're away as the part won't be in until after we're back. 

Oh well.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I was hoping you'd log on last night and be my voice of reason. Thank- You  

I think I did more than enough on that house. I have no guilt where is that is concerned. Hopefully the insurance will pay it for me. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but won't hold my breath. As long as I never ever have to deal with that woman again I'll be happy.


I'm so sorry, I completely missed the point there didn't I. I can see exactly why you were so furious about it all and d,you know what - I think I would have said exactly the same thing as you did and not given a toss what they thought about it. 

Some people are just so insensitve and nosey. £10 says one of them tries to weedle your history out of you in the near furture! People can't help themselves. They have to know. 

I'm sure you'll put them in their rightful place


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Sorry, we crossed. 

That is so annoying about the car. Cars frustrate me to the point of fury. When they go wrong it is the biggest inconvinience and often at great expense just when you can really do without it. Grrrr..... I'm annoyed for you - but then everything makes me mad at the minute   I feel like I'm back on Clomid


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

righto - I'm signing off for the weekend. I'm out tonight, then got to pack overnight bags for the 3 of us as I am driving us to Burnley tomorrow evening. We have a night in a hotel in readiness for a christening Sunday morning. Then the prospect of the trek back.

As you might be able to tell from my tone, I am not particularly looking forward to all the driving (3 hrs away!)

Hey ho.

Have a good weekend everybody, especially you Claire  

I would do a Friday dance, but Emma informs me that Claire is the expert there!!!

TTFN x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I've missed you, hope you have a nice weekend.

Donna, you're quiet, how are you?

Polly, has maturity reinstalled itself in your office yet?

Deedee, how was your booking in appt?

Busy weekend for me - in more ways than one! Off for my injection after work then out for dinner. Tomorrow I'm now going mattress shopping in the morning (not because I think we will have worn out the existing one by Sunday night!) then to acupuncture then to find a geek in pc world to explain the complicated world of wireless laptops to me in simple language. Got people coming for dinner Sat night, then dunno Sunday yet. Shopping or a trip out with DH. In between we will be shagging for England! Just hope the egg releases as it's supposed to!

I've done a Friday dance with something for everyone.

[fly]                             [/fly]


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry Claire, missed you but-.... Happy Shagging


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire Loved the friday dance - very thoughtfull.
Enjoy your weekend and 2ww here we come


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

How is everyone today?

I am thoroughly shattered after our trip oop North at the weekend. We got there at 10pm on Saturday night to discover I had reserved a room at the hotel for the Sunday night   Luckily they had vacancies, so we got a bed for the night! 

I've got my annual performance meeting with the Boss at 9am - seriously need to go and wake myself up and get my brain in gear.

TTFN x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh, good luck Annie! I hope she had a good night's sleep and a nice breakfast!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

How was the meeting Annie?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

It was alright actually. I was happy with the outcome, so that's it for another 6 months!

How is Callums walking coming along?

I was hoping Claire would have been online and given us the sordid details from the weekend


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea I hope it all went well for her, now we have the 2ww      

Callum is getting there, he walks when he wants to and Ryan loves it when he does he laughs and claps him its so sweet.

Really need to get dressed seeing psychiatrist at 3


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hope it goes well for you this afternoon Donna


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm dreading it


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I'll catch you on the other thread


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry I didn't post yesterday I didn't feel up to it and was hoping I'd have better news today.  No temperature rise at all, in fact my temperature is quite low so I'm not in the 2ww, I didn't ovulate despite the op, the meds and the injection.  I really feel there is no hope for me at all and I don't know what to do.  I also found out my next door neighbour is pregnant.  I just feel like I'm being kicked over and over again.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Are you basing this purely on your temps? They could easily be wrong. why would you not have ovulated? The eggs were ripe, you had the injection  - surely it would have done the job? Have you spoke to your Consultant to see what he thinks?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I think you should speak to your consultant becuase I don't think you 'can't' ovulate when you have had the injection so your temps could easily be out. charting temps is so sensitive please don't give up
Ring your consultant see what he says hun

hugs
Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Like Annie said the temps could easily be wrong- so many other things affect your BBT. Why are you so sure you havent ovulated? The scan showed two healthy eggs ready to be released which Im sure they were. Have you spoken to the consultant?

Annie- Have you decided on the next plan of action regarding the letting agency? Or have you decided enough is enough? I feel your pain, totally understand your need to just 'let it go' yet on the other hand could not stand the injustice of it all. Letter to Nicky Campbell maybe ?

Donna- Ill pop on the other thread to check on how you are doing hun. 

Still feeling yukky Im afraid and have not interesting news to report- oohhh yes I do, I bought a new car!  (Well not brand new).My lovely Beetle is finally going but Im quite glad to be honest. She has been giving me some problems lately and H seems to be getting a bit cramped in the back. It's in getting repaired this week because someone decided to drop a ladder on it!- Don't ask! Im in a rental car for a week and hopefully get the new one at the weekend.

D x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just read my own post- why would 2 eggs be released? Ignore that- Im hormonal.....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I thought that you would all say that, but the fact is that the lead follicle was only 13-14mm on Tuesday.  He assumed it would be ready on Friday to release but as it was not ripe on Tuesday (it needed to be at least 18mm by Friday) I have to assume that that was not the case by Friday.

I know you don't share my faith in temping but my temperature has been 36.2 give or take since cd1.  Yesterday it was 35.8 and today 36.0.  If I had ovulated it would be over 36.2, not under.  I am very good at temping now and I don't think my temps are lying.  I think the eggs didn't ripen and therefore I didn't ovulate.  

I may call him but I haven't decided.  I feel too tearful to hold a conversation.  It's all a big joke on me, has been since the beginning.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Please give the Consultant a call. Lets get his medical opinion on this and please don't feel so despondent. Worst case scenario is, you didn't ovulate. OK, so next cycle he will have to scan you on the day of injection to ensure the eggs are fully ripened. Maybe he did inject you too soon, but lets look at the positive here. You did respond to the Clomid, the lining was good, the ovaries looked good. It's all there Claire. Perhaps he got his timing wrong, but that is no reason to throw in the towel. Just means he needs to do more next time. 

It is all there waiting to work Claire. Let's give it all a chance  



Deedee - So sorry that you are still feeling so sick. Did you see the Midwife yet? Did you tell her or are you going to tell her how bad you are again?
Aaawww, that's such a shame the beetle has to go. What car have you bought?
I am still so mad with the Letting Agent and part of me wants to fight them on this. I've sent a copy of the letter to my insurance company and now I wait and see what they say about it. I'm sure they won't cover it and then I need to decide wether to let it go or fight it. Maybe if I threatened legal action it would be anough for them to back off? I don't think I can cope with the stress though Deedee.
I know this sounds lame, but I just want a few months of peace before the baby comes. When we had Hannah we were right in the middle of an extension. I wasn't even in my own home when we left hospital. Then we've had all the stress of the flood, Hannah's ear problems. It's been one thing after another.

I just want some peace in my life!!! Am I asking too much do you think?!?!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- I second everything Annie said. Worst case scenario is that it didnt work first time but thats the case for a lot of women of clomid. You cant givu up hope now that everything is going so well. You responded to clomid- that is fantastic! This just might take more than one round.
Let's hear what the cons has to say. 

Annie-Yes saw MW on Thurs last. Theres bugger all they can do for the sickness but I had a good moan anyhow. Scan is next Friday 

To answer your question- 'NO' you are not asking for too much. Maybe its time to just say,'_ Right, Im going to think of me and my family here and no-one is going to upset us. I want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy so bugger off the lot of you.'_

Leave it to the insurance people and wipe your hands of the whole horrible thing- Amen!

Am now the proud owner of a Seat Toledo- not the sexiest of cars but very practical, solid and looks good.

D x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Deedee   - I think I have to put me first for a change and not create any unnecessary stress in the next few months. So like you said - they can all bugger off!

Scan next Friday!! Wow, that came around quickly. 

We've got a Seat Leon and it's the best car we've ever had. Hope the Toledo is just as good to you!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire if the lead follicle was 13mm on tuesday thaen it would easily have been 18 by friday please try and call your consultant there is a very good chance you have ovulated. If you call him he can maybe do a blood test to check 

Deedee 2 eggs can be relased look what happened to me...........................


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh yes, good idea. Get him to check your blood. I think you have to do it 14 days before your period is due though so pin him down asap. That way you don't have to spend forever wondering if you did or didn't ovulate.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire how are you feeling hun? I know you are under alot of stress right now. Did you ring the consultant? What does DH think about everything
Sorry didn't mean for there to be so many questions.

I just had a lovely visit from Polly and DH

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Oh great! Hope the Toledo turns out to be as reliable.

Donna- Thanks for the biology lesson.   So THAT'S how it works then.......
Lucky you getting visits from POlly and DH- Im so jealous!

Claire- Of course! the blood test, hadn't thought of that. It would save you all that wondering 'did I or didn't I....?'

Im scared to say Im actually feeling a bit better. Here's hoping this is the beginning of the end 
I really need to start looking forward to my jollydays....

nighty night xo


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire - if you haven't ovulated, then keep bonking, you will soon. However - from memory, there is more than one pattern of post ovulation temps, dip and slow rise is one of them. So all may be fine. But contact your consultant, and he might be able to reassure you. It isn't over til its over, and there is always next month. I know you don't want to go there, and you probably won't have to, but if it went pear-shaped, the consultant can adjust for next month. You'll get there really soon. 

Lovely to see Donna this evening - and her very hunky and gorgeous DH! Can i have a photo?   Ryan and Callum were just off to bed when i got there - but are also very scrummy. 

Annie - you have done everything you can, relax now and just enjoy your family. 

Deedee, sorry you were feeling   still, but maybe it is on the run. Don't be jealous about Donna's visit - we will have to visit "Mission Control" soon - and we will be round! Anyway, what about our next meet-up. How will we arrange that with all you pg ladies!

love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna  - Lovely that Polly and her DH came to visit you. Aren't they good  

Polly - You are such a good friend. We're really lucky to have you  

Claire - How are you feeling this morning?

Emma - Hope you're having a good break.

Deedee - Oh please let this be the end of the dreaded sickness for you   


Well, I can do a meet up any day of the week, anytime up until the bitter end.  I will travel to Luton, London or Ireland. Tell em when and where and I shall be there


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

hello


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello, Hello - sorry, had a busy one today.

how is everyone?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry, I was really busy yesterday, too many meetings.  Today is looking similar. 

Donna, how lovely that you had Polly and her DH to visit!

Emma, hope you, DH and the boys are having a lovely time.

All this talk of nice cars is making me want a new one!  I resent mine and all it costs me!

Hi everyone else.  Got to go, boss will be in any minute.

x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Oh no, I wanted to pin you down for a decent chat today  

Hope everything is going well


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Three meetings in as many hours.  I'm exhausted!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Blimey, they're getting their money's worth out of you today Claire!

Soooo - any news? Did you speak to the Consultant?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

No I didn't speak to the consultant in the end.  I decided that at best he could offer me a blood test at what should be 7dpo which by the time I get the results I will only be days from an af if I did ovulate so I'd save myself quite a few £££s - something which has become increasingly necessary as this is costing us so much and blood tests seem to be particularly expensive for some reason.

I have read that a HCG trigger can affect temperatures and that you should use the override to mark your ovulation day incase this is the case for you - although I have seen very few charts in the fertility friend .com chart gallery that this has happened on.  I still think my temps look ropey and certainly don't support ovulation on the day it was supposed to happen, or the next day.  If it happened the day after that, then the bms timing was a bit off, as we did the deed Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday but I think it might not have happened until Wednesday if at all.  

I suppose only time will tell.  I'll wait for af to arrive and if she hasn't arrived by Tuesday 6th May I'll do a test.  If that's bfn I'll contact my consultant for further guidance, as I'm supposed to move on to 150mg next and I'll need his permission to take more norethisterone to induce af.

I'm finding it very stressful and difficult to talk about.  I can't explain how this feels to not even feel like you have a chance of being pg, I just so want to get a shot at it with a 2ww, but I seem to be struggling to get to the starting post.  I don't feel as upset as I did on Tuesday, more resigned.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Claire from my experience if you had the shot on friday it is unlikely it would have taken till wednesday for you to ovulate. There is no reason why the medication wouldn't make you ovulate when that is what the chemical does I know it is very hard but I think it is sefl presevation trying to convince yourself that it has all gone wrong so that IF you get a bfp you can try and tell yourse;f that thats what you expected all along. Does that make sense? I think I went the long way round to make my point.

I know it is easy for us to say expecailly as we are not there living the situation as you are ( god I know that more than anyone right now) but please try to stay calm and try to think positive. you and your body can and will do it. if this month is sadly not to be it is by no means the end of the road.
I can understand you finding it difficult to talk about but please don't stay away or bottle things up fell free to share whatever you feel and think at the time we are all here for you 100%

I am thinking of you all the time

Hello to eveyone else so for no personals

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, big hugs   

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Claire - I second what Donna has said. I'm sorry you're finding it hard to talk to us about, but please do. We want to be here for you and help you through this


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for your messages.  I will try to talk about it, I find it hard as I don't want to make either of the pg ladies feel bad and so I'm very conscious of what I say (or try to be).  I feel like noone understands how this feels but I know you all know how different aspects of this feel so I don't mean it to sound how it does.  I think I'm mostly worried about putting my foot in it with someone.

Anyway, my temperature has been rising steadily for four days now so I think (with everything crossed) that something has happened and I'm just hoping that the hcg trigger has screwed up my temperatures and it did happen when we had all the bms.  Because despite my meteoric rise overthe vag situation it wasn't easy to do it four days in a row!

Sorry I have been dominating the conversation on here. I don't feel I know enough about what anyone else is up to to do personals.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - If I was stood next to you now I'd give you a hug and a pinch!!!!!

The vag team is all about you at the moment. This is *your * time and your turn to have everyone behind you.

Don't you ever hold back on anything you want to say and don't be concious of anything you say.

You listen to me Mrs - You CANNOT and never would "put your foot in it"

How can you say something wrong amongst friends?!?! 

Really hoping the HCG trigger did have an impact on your temps. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire so gald you are feeling more positve


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I shan't attempt a Friday dance. I think we should have a 2ww dance for Claire. Let us all pray for the next vag team BFP

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna thanks for all the baby dust and wishes.

Thank you Annie, for a very nice dance  and for your words.

That took me back to going to church with the brownies! "Let us all pray..." Do we need to kneel?  

Here is the Friday dance too:

[fly]                                             [/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello, I'm back. 

Claire - big, big   to you and lots of      coming your way. What a stressful and upsetting time you have been having.  Glad things might be looking a bit more positive now. I will be keeping everything crossed for you over the next 2 weeks.

Hope everyone else is OK. Another meet-up in my absence. 
We should have a proper one with everyone again soon.

Holiday was good in parts. The place we stayed in was lovely (specially designed for toddlers ) and the area was lovely too - lots to see and do. But, in all honesty, going away with a toddler and new baby was madness. I'm so exhausted. Will got totally overexcited and overtired and his sleeping went to pot (plus many tantrums). He kept waking up all night long and very early, and waking Robin up in the process. Robin had been sleeping through the night but is now back to needing 2 feeds a night.  I had next to no sleep some nights and was tired and grumpy as a result, unable to really enjoy myself. Combined with the af from hell and car troubles.
We stayed with MIL for a coupleof nights beforehand as she'd offered to baby sit so that we could go out, and then she changed her mind because she'd found something else to do. 

All in all I'm glad to come home for a rest.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Lovely to have you back, sorry to here your holiday wasn't restfull


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm such an ungrateful so and so....

Donna - just been reading your other thread. Sorry you've been having such a bad time. Going to post on their tomorrow, but thinking of you.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Hmmm, holidays with children at this age just aren't holidays are they? Hence why we're only having a weekend in CenterParcs - they have a creche  
Shame on MIL for shirking on her responsibilites   Tut, Tut. 

Well, you're home now so back to good old routine and us


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

what a gorgeous day! Ive been lying on a blanket with the sunday papers, its sooo nice to feel the sun on your skin at last. Hope weather is good with you all aswell, its about bloody time!!!

Claire- Please dont feel that you cant be yourself on here. What you are going through is emotionally draining. No two person's experiences are the same but yes we can relate to aspects of this. You shouldnt be worried about 'putting your foot in it' because you cant do that with friends. Friends care and understand and support and never leave you in your time of need so you are stuck with us all through this and out the other end 
Im crossing everything that this is the month  

Emma- Welcome back!! Im sorry it was no holiday for you but as Annie said its good to be back to good old routine (and your FF buddies!) 

Donna- Hi hun  Ill check out the other thread in a mo xo

POlly- How are you keeping? busy I suspect. Let us know what you are up to.

Annie- Centerparcs has a creche Mmm, sounds good.....
Have you anything exciting planned for Miss Hannah's birthday?

Sickness has decided to leave me in peace- Hurrah!!!! Might even go so far as to book a meal out for next Saturday (or is that tempting fate?)

D xo


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I hope we have all had nice weekends?

Deedee nice to hear from you I hope the sickness does leave you alone now. Scan on friday how exciting 

Just popping on now as I know I wont get the chance tomorrow morning to wish Will a very Happy birthday

[fly]Happy 2nd Birthday William[/fly]

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well that was crap, I can't work out how to do it

That was meant to be bigger than that, be red and have presents


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Crap, I can't believe I almost missed Master Williams's big day  

Dearest William - Wishing you a very Happy 2nd Birthday. Hope you get spoilt rotten  


Deedee - Horrah, Hoorah, Hoorah - the sickness is gone   Get yourself booked for a nice dinner out and eat anything and everything that takes your fancy. Enjoy every mouthful   Welcome back to the land of the living   Is it scan day on Friday?

Do I have something planned for Hannah's birthday - Of course!!!! Weeeellll - I have booked an entertainment company who are coming to do a "Jelly Baby Toddler Party" I have invited 25 children and they're in for two hours of songs, games, dancing and all sorts of fun stuff by the sounds of things. It better be fun anyway  
Center Parcs does have a creche, oh yes. Minimum of 3 hours per visit - fine by me   Can't wait!!!


Just got soooo much to do for the party, holiday, house. It's go go go in this house. I've had to start writing lists  


Had a really nice weekend here. Hannah went to my Mums last night and we went to some friends for the yummiest curry I have had ever. Then had a house full of friends and kids all day. It's been utter chaos, my back is killing me and I am so ready for my bed.... but it's been good. 

Weather was absolutely cracking here today. Went and enjoyed it at the park.

that's me done - speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Busy, busy, busy weekend. Tidying up the garden yesterday and wallpaper stripping today. After an all too long break decorating is back on the agenda. 

My preparations for Will's birthday are very, very low key compared to Annie's.  Dh is off all week, but we're still not doing anything tomorrow, apart from presents (not many as I forgot to buy things), cake, and lots of balloons. Might have a small joint birthday party (him and me) for family next weekend if the weather prospects improve. I'm afraid that I'm sticking with low-key and minimal effort birthdays for as many years as I can get away with.

Deedee - glad you are feeling better. 

Annie - I'm exhausted just reading about your weekend.  

Polly - how are you? You might be amused to know that Will's banana phase has passed. He now acts like I'm trying to poison him if I produce one. 

Donna, Claire-  

Got to go, dinner is ready.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Many Happy Returns to Will  Hope you enjoy your special day

Emma- Dont worry, Im a low-key birthday gal as well and will get away with it for as long as I can!

Annie- Im exhausted reading about your weekend antics- phew! You go girl!

Maybe I spoke too soon, another wave of nausea has just come over me- more like a tsunami! Im off to lie down.....

nite nite xox


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well, it was either organise this party or have a house full of people. I went for the option where I pay for someone to do all the hard work for me   Although, I can't pretend that I don't enjoy organising a special day for my Princess. I ordered all all of the table ware last week (In the Night Garden), my friend has gotten her cake (Shrek - she's obsessed with him) and all I have left to do is the food. 


Deedee - Ooops, maybe we spoke too soon   Hope it was a small blip! Have you told friends and family yet?

Emma - what room are you decorating now? I thought you were all done?


Claire/Polly/Donna - Morning!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, you really don't do things by halves do you!  Party sounds wonderful though.

Emma, good to have you back although sorry you didn't enjoy your holiday.  Hope normal patterns are resuming.

Deedee, hope the m/s wave was a freak one and you are feeling much better now.

Polly, Donna, hi.

It's not good news from me.  My temperature fell again.  I showed my chart to my acupuncturist at the weekend and she agrees with me - no ovulation.  I don't know what scary reason there will be for this as I'm struggling to find any similar situations on the internet as it does seem that everyone ovulates after this.  Maybe my follicles are rubbish and don't contain eggs?!  I've texted the consultant as I'm getting myself very upset.  I don't know what to do with myself, I can't concentrate on anything I just keep feeling despair.  Why is it all so cruel?  My hopes get raised and then dashed.  I've had an operation, changed my diet, had acupuncture, taken medication three times a day that makes me ill, paid for expensive fertility supplements, taken fertility drugs.  And nothing.  Just that glimmer of hope the other week that made me let down my guard only to be disappointed again.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Claire honey I don't know what to say as I know nothing will make you feel anybetter. Has the consultant got back to you? I really feel you need to talk to him

hugs
Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I don't know what to say. I don't understand it at all   We definitely need to speak to the Consultant. Did he reply to your text?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Will        . I know I am late, and you are probably tucked up in bed now. 

Claire - don't know what to say, did you get a reply from the consultant?

Been busy today and a bit   with staff. I feel a sacking coming on....

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I could really do with some of your   right now. It's one thing after another at the moment. Now I need to call the Electricity company and query the hideous bill they have just sent me  


Morning Everyone - How is everyone today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma how did Wills birthday go? Glad is off bananas, whats he into now? lol
When is it your birthday?

Annie hope you get the bill sorted

Deedee how is the sickness?

Polly oh a sacking how exciting

Claire how are you feeling hun? have you spoken to consultant yet?

Horrible weather today, I'm tired and feeling sorry for myself!!!! Playgroup is also back on today which is good for the boys although they were up at 5am and haven't had a nap yet so will probably be grumpy at playgroup

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I'd get them to playgroup. Their mood will most likely lift in the company of others. If you sit at home they only have you to moan at   Will they have a snooze in the buggy on the way there


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No its only across the rd so no time for sleep. I was going to let them walk across but I am worried they will be to tired to walk back after playgroup and then I really will have my hands full- oh the joy of twins


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - so sorry everything seems so against you at the moment.  I guess the consultant is the only one who can tell you what is going on (or not) and why. Hope you hear back from him quickly.

Donna - I'd use a pushchair. We're off to one across the road from us this morning and Will is always too tired afterwards to walk. Hope it goes ok.
Bagels are the new bananas, eaten plain. Not quite so good for vitamins.  

Polly - LOL at you sacking more people. Hope it goes OK.

Deedee - hope the ms is a bit better.

Annie - any luck with the electricity people?  

I have a morning to myself. Dh has gone to a photo shoot (something to do with work).    As predicted the house is descending into chaos wth him at home. I am not stressing about it otherwise I'll send myself to an early grave. Still stripping wallpaper downstairs, but it is going slower than I hoped. Dh gets bored and finds other things to do. 

Back later. Claire - hope you get some helpful news today. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I've not had a chance to call them this morning. Too many ears flapping! It's really really bugging me. Although to be honest, I've been feeling so tense lately, any little thing sends me into a meltdown


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Im so sorry  The only one who can answer your questions is the consultant. Any reply yet?

Annie- Hope you get things sorted with the electricity people

Donna- Hope the boys have fun at playgroup

POlly- Anyone sacked yet?

Emma- Hope you had a nice morning to yourself

I managed to make it to my Tai-fit class last night. I have missed exercise sooo much and hope I can continue for as long as I can.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Deedee, I wish I could get inot exercise I just don't seem to have the time. I need to find more time for myself but there aren't enough hours in the day.

Claire how are you hun? I'm worried you haven't replied hope your ok ((hugs))

Emma you seem to enjoy the decorating - rather you then me

Annie any joy with the electric company yet?

Polly did you sack anyone?

Today is going ok although I am struggling 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - We have some community centres in this area that run exercise classes and have free creches. Might be worth looking into if you fancy doing something  


Well, I did finalise things with the electricity company. They thought it would be alright to send me a bill for the last 18 months after realising they had been billing us incorrectly   The shortfall being £360!!!!!! 

After talking nicely (really, I kept very cool) all afternoon to a series of people, I managed to negotiate it down to 50% each.

I accepted that I should have noticed it on my bills, but said they needed to take their share of the responsibility and pay half

I got there in the end - still really cheesed off though. Not a nice thing to get through the post  

Just feels like someone is out to get me at the moment. It's one thing after another. I was feeling very sorry for myself last night


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Didn't sack in the end but was Very Cross. Been Cross with some other people as well today. Definitely   so Dh is being Very Good and Quiet tonight.  

Been away for a day or two, nice to be home! Catch up soon.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice to have you back Polly. Sounds like you are ready for the bank holiday weekend.

Hope everyone else is OK. Has anyone heard from Claire?

Funny day here. Went to the dentist and hygienist this morning, then spent a very long hour in a coffee place whilst dh did the same with a Will who went into meltdown mode. Much screaming and thrashing and lots of people looking at me with daggers in their eyes. Then Dh had the bright idea of going out for lunch - only marginally more successful. The afternoon was much better - more wallpaper stripping.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Emma - meant to ask, has Will transferred his "nana" voice to any other foodstuff? For you others who haven't heard this, he managed to get the injustices of world history, global poverty, six centuries of child neglect, the plight of whales and the extinction of the dodo all into those two syllables.   Give that child an Oscar!

Love
Polly

P.S. just heard today there is another grandchild on the way.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Ouch!, that must have stung   Mixed feelings I'm sure. 

Glad to have you back with us. Many plans for the Bank Holiday weekend?


Emma - I honestly feel your pain. I decided it would be a great idea to take Hannah to a park on Saturday, knowing full well she was tired. BIG mistake. When it came time to leave she had a meltdown. All the parents in the park staring at me as I put her under my arm and stomped out of there, all the while her arms and legs flapping like a demon. It was mortifying and bloody exhausting  

Never feel alone here - trust me, I've been through it too!


No word from Claire here. I didn't feel like I should e-mail her at work. I'm sure she'll post when she's ready ....


Claire - Lots of love to you if you are reading posts at the moment. Thinking of you


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I had tantrums to teh other day when I took both boys out on the riens. I didn't have the free arms to wait around fro Ryan to calm down as Callum was getting inpaitent at waiting so I picked Ryan up like a rugby ball and watch home with him.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly -   for you. That must be difficult news to digest, I'm sure.

And no, the 'nana' voice hasn't transferred to anything else quite yet. He demands bagels at frequent intervals, but not with anything like the same passion and emotion.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh bless him Callum and Ryan love bagles to

Polly sorry didn't meant not to mention you in my last post, I am sure your news must be hard to except remember we are all here to explore whatever emotions you feel ((hugs))


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma so so sorry my mind has been all over the place today (see other thread)
Sorry its a bit late in the day but    hope you had a lovely day and DH spoilt you rotten x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Emma - I am so sorry. Happy Birthday!!!! Did you get lots of nice things?


How is everyone else today? Has anyone heard from Claire?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Late   Emma

Did you have a nice day?

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- Belated Birthday Greetings to you. Anything nice planned to celebrate this weekend? 

Scan today and all is good. One wriggler on board. EDD 9/11/08

I have a feeling this one is blue- no idea why


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Congratualtions Deedee glad all is well. Will you find out the sex at the next scan?

I talked to claire through email yesterday. she is not in a good way as she is sure she hasn't ovulated. Her and DH are going away for a few days today so I am hoping the have a lovely time togther although I know ttc wont be far from there minds

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Never seem to get any internet time at the moment.

Poor Claire - a weekend away sounds like a very good idea. Hope she gets some answers and ideas from the consultant. 

Deedee - glad scan went well. When is the 20 week one?

Polly - hope you manage to get a proper break from work this weekend.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I had a pleasant day, but nothing exciting. Went to a garden centre with Will in the morning and bought a ridiculous amount of plants (the one in St A, Polly ). I had to leave when Will started pulling leaves off plants.  Dh cooked a nice meal in the evening, and that was that. He has given me a Champneys voucher for treatments (at the salon - if that is what you call them - not the hotel). I might need some advice on what I should have done. I'm clueless about all that stuff.

Tomorrow is going to be a day for planting things in the garden (and possibly a BBQ if the weather is ok). Sunday and Monday will be spent finishing the decorating (half the room anyway - the sitting room end of downstairs). It is starting to look quite good, if I say so myself.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone  

Hannah is at my Mum's. I've just had a nice shower. Now sat waiting for DH to get home and watching "Nancy" whilst I catch up with you all, and then we're off out for drinks with friends.

Cooking roast for the Out Laws tomorrow  


Emma - Glad you had a nice birthday

Deedee - Yay! Really glad the scan went well. Can we have a ticker now?!?

Donna - I'll chat to you on the other thread. Glad you spoke to Claire  

Polly - Hope you have a relaxing bank holiday

Claire - Hope you're able to try and forget about things for a couple of days


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I hope Claire wont mind me sharing that with you  I'm sure she wont

Enjoy your evening out Annie

Emma I have no idea how you have the energy for gardening or decorating - I take my hat off to you.

Deedee/ Polly any plans fro teh weekend?

We are off to Rochester tommorrow for a sweeps festival - Jack in the green

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

not a very relaxing weekend - been painting the bathroom. Started yesterday and just finished putting everything back. It is ridiculous that we call it decorating, when the actual painting bit takes about 10% of the preparation and tidying time!   Mind you, part of that time was spent going back to B&Q and having a row about my new sander, and getting another one. But I like this one better anyway  

Emma, what to spend your vouchers on....it might help focus the mind if you decide what you want to get out of them: relaxation? Then a massage, body wrap or facial might be nice. If you want to try out a new look, then you could have a make-up lesson, eyebrow reshape. If you want to use them to look good for a special event, then nails and a facial. If you were just about to go on holiday, then spray tan and nails would be good. I think that is one way to look at it, but Annie must have some advice!  As I feel so stiff and sore from decorating, I would say massage and nails, but then that is the way I feel right now!

Claire - have you had any confirmation that you didn't ovulate?

Deedee, congrats on scan, onwards and upwards

Donna, hope you had a better weekend.
Annie, hope you had a good weekend too

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - did you finish the decorating? Are you happier with your bathroom now? And what were you sanding in a bathroom?

Thank you for the Champney ideas. I definitely want an eyebrow shape and make up lesson. May have a pedicure, but not a manicure (would be ruined within hours). Don't want a massage - I'm too ticklish.   Maybe a facial, but I don't know which one.

Frustrating weekend here. Dh has man flu (or maybe hayfever) and has not been suffering in silence. This meant that he didn't take Will out, so I couldn't finish the decorating (and had to put up with his grumpiness). Now we have to sit in chaos until next weekend, if not later.  Sounds awful, but I'm so glad that he is back at work tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

WOW Emma DH back at work tomorrow that has gone quick, maybe not for you. I can sympathis with the man flu and Hayfever though as I have both myself :-(

Polly an eventfull weekend as ever lol

Claire how was your time away?

Hiya Deedee and Annie

Must dash a loooonnnggg Bath and a take away are awaiting me

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

ah, hayfever, that might explain how I feel....  It's been such a long winter, I didn't think about hayfever starting already!
Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Hayfever has certainly landed here  


Well - I've done 10 years service at my place of work today! I completely forgot to bring cakes in, so I have to buy a round of Starbucks instead   I got a whole £50.00 in Gift Vouchers for my decade of efforts - what to spend it on?!?!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, congratulations on your 10 years!  I have another two to go to get to that, but I think all we get is labelled a mug!

Deedee, glad your scan went well, will you be finding out the sex?

Polly, more DIY, goodness you are rivalling me now!  What have you been doing in the bathroom?

Donna, thanks for your emails last week.  No I didn’t mind you sharing what I said, I have no secrets from my Vag friends.

Emma, have you decided what to spend your vouchers on yet?  I’m very ticklish but don’t find a massage a problem, if that helps.

We had a great weekend away, staying in a thatched cottage and it was sooo idyllic.  We went to lots of lovely places including Lacock medieval village, Cheddar caves and gorge and Bath.  Annie, we got our petrol from Wootten Bassett (sp) which I think is near you?

I heard from the cons while I was away, well he left a message on my phone as we were often out of signal range.  He said that he wouldn’t discount my temperatures and believes that they probably indicate no ov, but that 98% would ovulate on pregnyl so he wasn’t sure what was going on but that he couldn’t do anything about it at this point in the cycle and that I should see what happens in the next 7 – 10 days.  So not overly helpful.  I’ll have to text him again this weekend as I have no af signs at all so it looks like the op has failed and I am still annovulatory.  I’ve made an appt with my friendly GP to talk through my options and to ask for a referral for a second opinion, next week.  But deep down, I don’t think this is going to happen for us.  We’ve been investigating our plan B for life again this weekend and I will be doing some further investigations along that line this week.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, I am sure it is much too early for Plan B - I think it is hard to concentrate on ttc and concentrate on not ttc at the same time - although we are all different of course. If that indeed is what you meant...do tell what Plan B is...

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - 

Firstly - I agree with Polly. Give it a chance love! We can't be talking about a Plan B at the first hurdle. Slow down, let's see what the Consultant has to say. Give him an opportunity to play with the drugs etc.

Wotton Basset is near me!!! Did you go to Lacock Abbey? I absolutely love Bath aswell. I'm going there in a few months time to a shop that sells nice watches and diamonds. It's in preperation for my special birthday   DH is groaning at the cost already  

I'm really lucky location wise. All these idyllic and beautiful villages/small towns all within a short distance from me.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes we went to Lacock Abbey, loved it, and could easily see where some of Harry Potter was filmed.  We ate in Lacock for the 3 nights too, and really liked that.

I know you're trying to reassure me, but it's not the first hurdle.  A 10% weight loss got 12 out of 13 pregnant.  80% ovulate on Clomid + Metformin, many on just one of those.  Many respond to acupuncture and most see improvements from the low GI diet.  80% ovulate after the ovarian diathermy.  98% ovulate after pregnyl.  But not me.  I'm not someone who gives up on things easily but I have to be realistic, and I can't keep taking these let downs as it's destroying who I was.  If I'd just had a BFN then fair enough but I didn't even get a chance and I can't explain how that feels.  I felt so much better after my break but I can feel it all bubbling up again and I haven't been home 24 hours.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire I can so understand your total frustration and disappointment 

It is not time to give up yet ( i know you are probably thinking "its easy for you to say"). We knew this journey wouldnt be an easy one. No one has told you that you can't get pregnant. Lets hear what cons has to say and move onwards and upwards. Stay strong for us hun 

D xox


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice words Deedee


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

where is everyone?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Here. Never seem to have 5 minutes at the moment, and there was a power cut this afternoon so no internet access (3 hours). 

Claire - sending lots of    your way. I certainly don't think you should give up on things yet. You have to allow the consultant time to juggle the meds and get the winning combination that works for you. That could mean month after month of heartbreak - but I really hope it doesn't, of course - but you will get there in the end. Only you and your dh know if you can bear (and afford) to go through that right now. 
Sorry, I'll stop. Probably making things 1000 times worse.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around I have had a hectic few days and this is the first chance I've had to come online.

Claire I echo what everyone else has said but then it is easier from where we aer sitting, we will of course be with you 100% for whatever path you choose butplease atleast see your gp and consultant 1 last time before you make a decision
I am very intrigid as to what plab B is.........................................

Annie where are your vouchers for? how nice that you got them. Hows gorgeous Hannah?

Emma how are your 2 little angels?

Polly did you have a nice weekend? any more decorating? (or is that when you did the bathroom? I'm loosing touch of things)

Deedee how have you been feeling lately? sickness stayed away? when is your next scan?

We had a lovely a lovely weekend and since sunday I have continued to feel really good, I am sure the sunshine helps
Talk more on the other thread

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Younger angel was sleeping well at night but now isn't again.  Think it is the hot weather...

Other one is no angel. He has 2 new interests - banging things (loudly) and pooing in the bath.  

Glad you are feeling a bit better. You sound more like 'you'.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Congrats on reaching the 10 year mark! Vouchers for anywhere nice??

Emma- Do you think it is  a case of sibling rivalry with Will? Im sure the heat is affecting Robin's sleeping. We have to keep Hannah's window open at night.

Donna- Im so glad you've been feeling a bit better the last few days, I definately think the sunshine is good for the soul. Ive been feeling a lot better lately, thanks for asking. No sickness AT ALL today which is a first so Im really starting to look forward to our holiday. Big scan is on 27th june.

Didnt realise it was so late, better go....

D x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash   just a message for Donna Taylor - Donna, I tried to reply to your pm but your mailbox is full!

Love Laura xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Donna - So lovely to hear you sounding more like your old self   I think the better weather and lighter evenings makes a huge difference. Long may it continue!
We're busy planning for Hannah's big party next weekend. Chasing RSVP's and co-ordinating all these people I have hired - hope they're worth it   She's doing really well thank-you hun. She's such a chatterbox and a very typical girl. She knows exactly what she wants, where and when  

Emma - Is Robin going through one of those elusive growth spurts?!? They usually blame one of those on a change in sleep patterns.


Deedee - Yay! - another non sicky day. Are you on the prawn cocktail crisps?!?


I've got the big scan next Friday. I'm desperately hoping they can tell me what flavour we've got. I really really really want to and like NOW!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello

Another beautiful sunny day - it makes such a difference. 

Deedee - let's hope that is it for you with the sickness.  June 27th is aaaaaaaages away. I want to know now.  Pregnancy weeks are far slower than normal weeks, in my opinion.

Annie - can't believe Hannah is nearly 2. Where did the time go? 

I'm so thrilled today as a friend of mine, who struggled with ttcing (don't know exact details of why), and has had 3 miscarriages, is pg, and past the danger point. 

Off to find some food.
Emma, xxx
p.s I am wearing a dress today    First time in years.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Wow Emma a dress didn't think you even liked wearing skirts, bet you look really nice in a summer dress.

Annie tell us more about all these people you have hired

Deedee Glad you are feeling better

Claire big hello

Polly how are you?

Laura thanks for your message I have emptied my inbox

Not feeling great this evening but I am hoping it is tiredness and the fact that Ryan has cried, screamed and tantrumed so much today that he is horse. He really isn't liking the heat.
Off to bed now as I really don't want to start falling again that terrifies me

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Donna - The company I have hired are going to be doing a "Jelly Baby Toddler Party"  - that's what they call the ones they do for parties with younger children. They're going to do all the action songs they like, a few games - but not ones that involve someone being "out" or having to pass a parcel. They don't understand at that age do they and get upset   Ummm, what else did she say - oh they're going to do some creative stuff, making things, sticking, glueing etc. The lady brings all the materials along with her. Should keep them entertained for a couple of hours anyway  

Just hope that everyone likes it and this company turn out to be half decent. I'm getting a bit anxious that it'll be a big flop  


Emma - That's lovely news about your friend. Does she live close to you? I can't believe Hannah is going to be 2 either. Some parts of it feel like yesterday -maybe more so being pg again and all the memories of Hannah's coming flooding back. Parts of it feel like a lifetime ago though. Some of my friends are in the middle of weaning their babies and I can't remember doing any of that now. It's like Hannah's fed herself forever   They were asking me about dropping bottle feeds and recipies that worked - did I really do all of that?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Having computer problems at the moment, so probably won't be here very much fo a few days. My laptop keeps turning itself off and the old computer is painfully slow (and freezes).

Annie - I can't remember anything about feeding at all, or when babies should sit up, crawl etc. With Will I knew exactly what they should be doing and when. 

Party sounds good.

What have we all got planned for the weekend? Hope the good weather comes back. It is raining here at the moment.

I'm hoping to get the decorating done tomorrow morning so that I can enjoy the sunshine later on. Got a village party on Sunday afternoon to celebrate the opening of our new playground - very exciting indeed, only 2 minutes walk from my house. We will be spending a lot of time there this summer.

Hope everyone has a good one,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Its very quiet on here to today, I am alos concerned that Claire hasn't posted I hope she is ok. Claire pop on just we know your ok - thinking of you xx

Annie party sounds great, I bet that cost a few pennies but will be so worth it when you see the childrens faces.

Its funny you say about Will and Hannah feeding themselves, Callum and Ryan just don't seem interested in spoon feeding themselves at all.

I ordered a new tandem pushchair from ebay and it arrived today so I am looking forward to trying that, I am hoping ti will be easier to push 1 handed when they both want to walk - we will see.
Boys have been very upset and clingy the last few days and it is really taking it out of me. I think its the heat and there teeth but there just doesn't seem enough of me to go round

Donna x x

p.s Laura if your reading I tired to pm you but your inbox is now full!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - Will is very clingy at the moment too. He wants to sit on my knee all day long. Could be the heat?

Don't worry about Callum and Ryan's feeding. Don't think Will fed himself at their age.

Got to go
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Donna - Oooh tandem pushchair! Have you had a go with it yet? Don't worry about the spoon feeding. It seems boys are far more interested in learning to walk and explore. Hannah's boyfriend was walking at 10 months, she didn't until 15. She was using a spoon before a year, he didn't until well after that and still refuses now sometimes - boys and girls really are soooo different!

Party is costing me a flippin fortune and I better get my money's worth  . Definitely a small party at home next year  


Emma - The village party sounds alot of fun! You should have a good gathering with such lovely weather.


Enjoy the weather this weekend as I can promise you it will be awful next week. It rained the day Hannah was born and on her 1st birthday, so fairly confident it'll be naff this year aswell!

Absolutely no plans this weekend. DH is working, so just me and the girl. A bit of food shopping and playing in the paddling pool perhaps?!?!

Have fun everyone x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie no rain next weekend please I am going down to my aunts on saturday so I am hoping the good weather stays. I go down on the saturday then Dh and the boys will join me on wednesday or thursday, so I'll have a few days alone which I do have my resevations about but I am looking forward to it to.

I have been thinking how about a meet up end of June??


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Donna, that sounds lovely. A few days peace at the sea side. You bloomin well enjoy every minute of it. You thoroughly deserve the break


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I hope we all had nice weekends in the sun?
What have we been up to?

Claire How are you hun? I have been thinking about you loads

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had a nice weekend, and it has gone in a flash.

Saturday was spent finishing decorating half the downstairs, then lounging in the garden. Today shopping, village party, more garden lounging, and a BBQ. 

Donna - a few days away sounds great. Hope the sun lasts well into next week.

Annie - party sounds fab. What have you bought Hannah as a birthday present?

Claire - hope you are bearing up. 

Polly - how are things? Is work any better after your latest sackings?

Deedee - hope you are well and truly over the morning sickness.

Donna (or anyone) I need your exertise on potty training. Where do I buy a potty from, and what do I need? Are they all the same? I tried to buy one today and couldn't find anywhere in our local town that sold them. I assumed they were a Boots thing, but apparently not.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Emma- i got a little potty for Hannah in our local Boots (not fancy at all). It is a larger store though. Do you think you are ready to give it a go? I was hoping to get that done over the summer too but we'll see. I def want to get H in a bed before no.2 arrives- pointless having two cots.
You've def got loads done this weekend- lounging is goooood 

Annie- Many Happy Returns to Hannah 1. I know its early but we will be away for the big day. Im sure it will be a great success and she will be the envy of all her chums. Hannah 2 sends her a big birthday kiss X Also, hope the scan goes well, Im dying to know the flavour 

Donna- A few days away sounds absolutely perfect for you. Enjoy every minute of it- you deserve it hun!

Claire- Stay strong for us hun . Have you spoken to cons yet? What is the next plan of action?

Polly- How are you keeping? Enjoying the lovely weather I hope 

Well thats me signing off for the next week and a half. Im sooo ready for this break. Have had several days with NO SICKNESS this week- Yeeeehah! Im eating for Ireland and proud of it too so watch out France here we come. We plan to see as much as possible, I especially want to visit Cannes, St Tropez and Monte Carlo. The film festival will be on so I will be doing some celeb spotting when in Cannes.

Love to all,
D xox


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Are you going to give potty training a go?!? Is Will showing signs that he wants to? Mothercare stock all sorts of varieties. I've heard really good things about Gina Ford's book on this aswell. I was going to read it over the summer in preperation for when we start it. 
sounds like you had a lovely weekend. What was the village party like?


Deedee - Sad that I've missed you. Hope you have a good time  


Donna - How was your weekend?

Polly/Claire- Morning!


Another busy weekend for me and a really crap night sleep with Hannah   No idea why, but she cried out almost every hour last night. She is deleriously tired this morning and quite noticeably as the nursery staff commented on it when I dropped her off. I told them to let her go back to sleep rather than force her to wait for me at lunchtime. I did feel bad leaving her looking so off sorts this morning   Oh well - that'll learn her


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - sorry I missed you. Hope you have a lovely time.  Can't wait to hear all about your celeb spotting when you get bac k.

Annie - remind me, when is your 20 week scan? Will you be telling us the sex? 
Perhaps the warm weather is unsettling Hannah? I strongly recommend getting the transfer from cot to bed done asap; it took about 6 weeks of horrendous bedtimes to get Will settled in his. Better to do that in the 'blooming' (ha, ha) phase of pregnancy than at the end, to my mind. 

Donna - I don't really want to do potty training yet, but might have to. Will has developed this habit of pooing in the bath (horrible, horrible, horrible), so I think that if I have one in the bathroom he could go on that before (or during) a bath. We may not do the full blown training quite yet.

At the risk of sounding like a neurotic mother, I'm conducting an experiment with Will - a dairy free diet for a fortnight. He has had awful nappies for weeks/months now, and I suspect it is a food intolerance, if not an allergy, and milk is the most likely culprit. I want to get the poo situation sorted before we do proper potty training too. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -Hannah's in a big girl bed. She's been in it for around a month or so now. I think it could be the heat, but she was also very tired yesterday. Hours of playing in the sunshine, not alot of sleep in the day, late-ish night. Was a mixture of all sorts I think.
You can get Will allergy tested at your GP surgery I think. I'm sure a friend of mine had her little chap done.

Scan is this Friday at 9am    Once again I'm getting myself really wound up about it and scared they will find something wrong   I am DESPERATE to know what I'm having and will be distraught if they can't tell me.

Of course I will share the news if they can see. I keep changing my mind. Today, I think it's a boy.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quicky as I am at my parents, Onther friend friend of mine has her scan on friday but she isn't going to find out the flavour :-(

I got 2 potties from boots they are basic and come in blue or pink and cost £2 The only other thing I can reccmoned is lots of spare clothes especailly bottom they Will can pull up and down himself. Hvae spare tops to as it still amazes me to where boys can pee
We have loosly started potty training but I think it is in vain and I may have to put the potties away for a few months

Back tonight,

Donna x x 

p.s No word from claire? I will email her later


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - sorry about the bed error. I was getting my Hannahs mixed up.  So many of them round here....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie your right - Rain for the weekend :-(


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - don't fret. It sounds like showers rather than downpours and it picks back up again next week.

God I'm shattered. Had a friend and her 2 kids over today and they're like a pack of Tazmanian Devils. I spend the entire time picking up after them. Trying not to moan - always nice to have company, even the messy type  


Emma - Perhaps Deedee and I should go for matching names again, just to heighten your confusion


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Deedee, I have missed you but hope you’re having a nice time, I’ll be interested to hear about some of the places you’re going to as we’re stopping twice in south France on our September holiday.

Annie, I guess you’re on the countdown to Friday now!

Donna, you sound much more like your old self.  I haven’t been on your thread for a bit, or any thread for that matter, but will try to go on there very soon.  Sorry to neglect you.

Hi Polly, hi Emma.  Hope you’re both well.  Emma your village fun sounded good!  Don’t get that in L!

Been taking a little time out to think about things and clear my head and have found a great method of imagining I’m putting all my troubles in a really heavy chest and closing the lid on them, and amazingly it works!  Even more amazingly while not thinking about it, it looks like I ovulated over two weeks after I was supposed to.  I appear to be in the 2ww and 7dpo according to my (very high) temps.  

Luckily DH and I had been baby dancing on the remote possibility every two to three days so I am in with a chance, and it looks like we did the deed the day before and three days before.  I’ve texted the cons and asked whether I should go to 150mg next cycle but he hasn’t responded to that just replied that I should do a pg test in a week and then let him know.  So I don’t know what the next plan will be.  I’m not particularly impressed with my body’s reaction to clomid (or anything else) so not sure whether I should bother with more medicated cycles or not.  My body seems to have its own plan.

xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

sorry been quiet, just am so busy at the moment, and got staff problems . I think if you got staff, you got problems  . Anyone heard from Claire?? Donna, so pleased you are feeling better, long may it continue!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Claire!

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Polly

Sorry you're still having staffing problems.  Do I sense more sacking? 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Great to hear from you and really pleased to hear that you managed to have some rightly timed BMS. I shall of course keep absolutely everything crossed for you    


Polly - Feeling your pain!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - glad you are back with us.  I love the sound of your method of putting aside worries. I think I'll try that when I can't sleep. It is great that you managed some bms on the right days. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. You never know...   

Annie - yes, you should both go for the same name again.  George and Georgina, if they are different sexes, etc. My money is on another 2 girls.  (So that will be boys all round  ).

Polly - do you have anyone left to sack? 

Donna  

I've just had a health visitor round for a 3 month check on Robin. I tried to cancel, but she wouldn't let me. Asked me zillions of pointless questions about domestic violence. Once I'd convinced her that I hadn't suffered any she tried to get me to shop friends who were victims. Perhaps she didn't have her quota for the month. Whilst she was here Will went into a total meltdown, making me look totally useless as a mother.  

This new playground in the village is fab. I met some lovely people who live in the village and I'd never seen before, let alone talked to.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - A three month check?, a home visit from a HV? - I wish!!! I had to trundle Hannah down to my surgery which is full of unsavouries and she was given the most basic of once overs. On the odd occassion that I have called my HV she has been utterley useless.  I'm registering this one with you Emma!!!

I did snort at her request for Dometic Violence sufferers. Do you think she's had a whiff that someone in the village is a victim and is trying to smoke them out   You're going to have to go a bit Miss Marple on us and find out!

I think I'm having another girl, so absolutely will be a boy   I have a 100% success rate in guessing the sex of babies incorrectly. Can't have Geoge I'm afriad. We have one in the gang already.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Actually, there is someone in the village who I wouldn't be at all surprised to discover was in an abusive relationship (based on things shes said about her dh - won't let her have money, go out without him, learn to drive etc, won't do anything at all with the children) but there is no way I'd say that to a hv based on no actual evidence at all.

Forgot to say earlier, she said I was impeding Robin's development by letting him wear sleepsuits with feet.  He won't be able to waggle them so effectively, or something, and might not learn to crawl at the right time. That's a new one on me. 

I can't believe it but I have af again. I had one for 2 weeks, then about 10 days off, and now it is back again. Very annoying.

Henry/Henrietta
Robin/Robyn 
Nigel/Nigella (awful name for a boy)
Jo/Joe


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm, I think only hedgehogs should be called Henrietta!  Hope I haven't offended anyone! 

Emma, sorry you have another af, I guess it's your body correcting itself but how annoying! Have you started the pill yet as I suppose that could be causing it?

Yeah well I am hoping against all odds that this is it as I don't know when I will ovulate again. We have done the deed *17* times this cycle so I flippin' deserve it! I'm knackered as is DH.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

17 times.      Goodness me! No wonder you're tired.

Yes, have started the pill, so maybe that is a factor.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

You prob should keep an eye on your af patterns as you may need a different contraceptive pill if it doesn't settle down.  However, am sure it will be ok and it's just your hormones adjusting.

Yeah, 17 times...    Pcos is a great cure for vag.   I'm fine now without wine or lubricant!  Who'd have thought it...

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, we can be a funny bunch sometimes. I think I snorted 3 times in as many seconds 

Emma - Who on earth qualified your HV?!? Stunted development because of feet on sleepsuits  I'll be laughing about that one for months.

If it's all the same to you, I'll pass on Nigel 

Claire - *17 times * 

You must be walking like Jane Wayne  Surely that is some sort of record. If women got BFP's for effort alone, you'd have a dozen of them by now


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Glad to have you back Claire, still fingers crossed for this cycle. Sorry I didn't get around to emailing you.

Emma I can't believe HV said that about sleep suits! the only way they are a problem is if there are clearly to small but I seriously doubt that robins were. Dont worry when I had my first HV visit when we just had callum home she told me that he was going to die of cot death becasue he was wearing a hat inside. She then went on to tell me that cot death isn't just in cots can be anyway pushchair, bouncer etc - scared the life out of DH. Sometimes they just don't think.

I am having a bit of a bad day today and have stayed at my parents overnight with the boys and dh.

Not feeling 100%either as I have a mouth and tounge full of ulcers!

Donna x x

Harry / Harriet
Charlie / Charlie
Joshua / Jane
Sam / Samantha


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope you're feeling a bit better. How did you get the ulcers? (and no, the sleepsuits weren't too small).

Are Joshua and Jane the same names? I never knew that.

Nothing much happening here. Went shopping this morning. Playground this afternoon. Better make the most of the nice weather before it goes.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not alot happening here either. Spent another afternoon at home trying to combat the constant whingeing  

Did manage a quick shop before DH went to work and ended up with 5 pairs of new shoes for Hannah. Just couldn't decide   I will have to take some back. I realise that 5 is ridiculous!

Have a nice evening x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma I hope you didn't think I was implying that the sleep suits would be to small , I wasn't  
I didn't relaise the names you had put down were the same names     I just chose names beginning with the same letter   feel very stupid now 

Not sure how I got the uclers, doc said it was stress related, Me stressed? No you think? anyway antibiotic as taking effect already   so thats good.

Callum has thrush looking sores arouns his mouth but I took him to teh gp today and he said it was becasue he was dribbling so much as he is teething I have some antibiotic cream to put on and if it doesn't clear in a week I'm to take him back. Callum isn't bothered by them though.

Annie, can't wait to hear all about your scan tommorrow and of course find out the flavour

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I didn't think you meant that for a minute.   And don't feel stupid about the names. I thought it was me being stupid. 

Poor Callum - hope he feels better soon. Is Ryan teething as well?

Dullish day here. We've been confined to the house because of car and pushchair problems.  

Hope everyone else is OK.

I guess Annie is so quiet because she is busy with plans for the weekend.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Sorry, not AWOL!!! - just trying to keep myself busy and my mind off the scan in the morning .I've worked myself up into a real state (as always). Absolutely petrified of something being wrong   

I know I'm probably being really stupid getting myself into such a frenzy. I guess after years of bad luck, I have a feeling of something always being out there waiting to get me.

Sorry, being silly  

I'm going straight to a party after the scan. Won't be able to log on til late afternoon. I'll text anyone who wants to know before hand. Everything being well


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you're not being silly. It is perfectly normal to worry, but I am _sure_ it will all be fine.   Blimey, with all that ms, this one is as strong as anything.

Will PM you with my new mobile no. I'd love a text if you get chance.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Meant to post yesterday.  Annie, wishing you all the best for the scan today, I am quite sure it will all be ok but I can understand you being nervous.

Hope they can tell you the sex!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie Id love a text but I have missed you now, so I'll text you.

Polly are you ok? you've been quiet?

Claire how are you? any pg symptoms? when do you have to test?

Emma pushchair problems?

Feel pants today! AFis arriving so I have the usual cramps and back ache. Mouth is clearing up a little but the antibiotics are upsetting my stomache! oh and the boys have been up since 5am and haven't had a sleep yet - so things are just peachy here

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I know the flavour....................


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Tell me, tell me, tell me!!!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

So exciting waiting for news, but I am so impatient. 

Pushchair problem isn't major - flat tyre, inner tube needs repairing or replacing, but I don't know how to do it. Also can't use the car that the pushchair fits into, so I'm a bit limited in what I can do at the moment.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

well I will give you a clue..............................

It could be   but then there is a chance it could be


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you sworn to secrecy?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

No Annie, didn't say not to tell you guys but its her news I'll leave it to her.

Ha ha I love knowing


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Grrrrrrr.  Fair enough, I suppose.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie sounded very Happy with the scan though


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That's good news. There is just one baby, I assume?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

now that would be telling


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- How fun reading your posts today.

I am so sorry i kept you waiting. I've been out since 8am

OK so....... IT's A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG!!! Nearly fell off the bed. Was so sure it was a boy. Even thought I say boy bits on the scan  


Thrilled to bits


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news Annie. I _knew_ it was a girl. Glad everything was as it should be.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I loved winding them up today, kept me amused for a few hours anyway.

I had a feeling that you were having a girl and I suspect that Deedee is having another girl also. I base my guess on the fat you have both been so sick and girls are meant to make you more sick than boys. we will see

Feeling rubbish tonight, going to bed but doubt I'll sleep.

Feel very alone tonight

I'll post when I can from my aunts

Donna x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to say       to Hannah. Hope she has a wonderful day.     

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awwww guys, we had the most amazing day yesterday. Hannah just had a smile on her face from the minute she got up until she went to bed  

She loved how we'd decorated the lounge for her, loves her sand/water table, and had an absolute blast at her party.

I've never been more proud of her. She ran into the hall and was jumping around in front of the disco lights and chasing balloons. She got right in the thick of all the games and didn't whinge, cry or moan once.

Soooo proud. 

It was complete madness. 25 children and parents! Thank the Lord I had my Brother and his GF there to help me set everything up and clean up the mess afterwards.

The entertainer was worth every single penny. She did an amazing job.

Then me, DH, my Brother, Girlfriend and two friends went out to dinner last night. They all got absolutely rat arsed and I laughed until a bit of wee wee came out. They were all on top form and completely hysterical  

Still buzzing this morning as you can probably sense.

Oh - and still sooo excited that I'm having another girl


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad you (and Hannah, of course) had such a fabulous day! Sounds lovely.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi All,

Annie so sorry I didn't post before I left.

Happy Belated 2nd Birthday Hannah

Sounds like the party was great - Photo's please?

Annie you sound on cloud 9, right so what Girls names are you thinking of?

Was my suggestion of a June/July meet up ignored?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Meet up sounds good to me Donna. Can't do 14th/15th June, but no other plans.

Bit of an aimless weekend here. Haven't really got anywhere with decorating or anything else. Took the boys swimming this morning (more effort than it is worth, in my opinion), and that was about it. Didnt get any child-free time this weekend.  It is so cold here too. I'm wearing a thermal t-shirt, jumper and cardigan.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok so thats us meeting up then Emma, I had a dream last night and you and Polly were at my house it was a weird dream and I can only remember parts of it.
You and Polly were in my kitchen looking after all the children and I was in the living room laying on the sofa interviewing parents who wanted me to childmind there children it was all very strange

Its cold here by the sea but not quite thermal weather lol


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Of course count me in for a meet. feeling a bit glum at the mo, but I'll get over it soon, I am sure. 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

For the love of Pete, I just lost a bloomin post  


Short version this time!

Photos are available to anyone with the patience to go through 246 of them! Will pm the web address and password to anyone who wants it  

Donna - Hope you're enjoying your break. Absolutely did not ignore you on the meet up. As near to the end of June as poss is best for me  

Emma - I agree, swimming is far more hassle that it's worth. Is it really that cold where you are?!?!

Polly - So sorry you're not feeling on par at the mo. Here for listening if you want to share  

Well, I'm offically knackered. What a weekend!!! Off to bed!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Quick post - off out in a minute.

Polly - anything I can do? Big cyber  anyway

Annie - yes to photos, although might not look at all 246.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

emma - you need to clear your inbox so that I can pm you the details!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've deleted a few things. Hope there's room now.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie yes please to photos 

Polly sorry your not yourself right now, anything I can do to help? ypu have been a rock to me so just shout if I can do anything 

Claire how are you hun? been thinking of you loads

I had a nice walk along the sea front and had some chips at lunch time. Looked around a few shops and now I am chilling indoors. I am wondering though, how on earth did I feel my time BC?

End of June meet it is then I hope Claire and Deedee can make it.
Where shall we meet?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I want chips by the seaside......


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

um they were very nice, always taste better don't they.

Annie thank you for the pm I'll probably wait till I am back home to have a look through them.

I just had a 45 min bath bliss!!! much nicer than the 10 mins I'm used to


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - the pictures are lovely. Hannah looks absolutely beautiful (and you too, of course). She's such a little girl, isn't she.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

pics to me please too!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   You have no idea   She is so very much a girlie girl! Hoping this one is less of a diva or DH will deffo end up carrying out his threat to convert the shed into a sanctuary for himself


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

lovely photos - hannah is so like you. it was also fun trying to spot cousins....now you are going to tell me there were none!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

None what so ever Polly!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Am I allowed to see the pictures too?  Great news that you're having another little girl, what a pink and sparkly house yours will be!  Your poor DH!

Donna, hope you're having a nice time, thanks for thinking of me. x

Polly, sorry you're feeling down.  

Emma, hope you're warmed up!  I'm roasting!

I'm having a bit of a day today but might come back when I've composed myself!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I jsut wondered as there were some kids that were photographed more than others - the little boy with the blonde curls and the shirt and tie, and a blonde girl with lots of curls too. But you have got some real cutie ones of Hannah 


Hope your day gets better soon, Claire!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I think the photographer either picked a couple of favourites, some she wants to use for her website or ones that would actually not run away from the camera  

Claire -  Feel like sharing with us? I'll pm you the web address for photos


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, she's gorgeous!  She's so like you too!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

aaah, thank-you   She is a bit Srcummy just like her Mummy  

Let's hope this one is just the same


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I meant to say earlier, I can't do the last weekend in June, we're on holiday in Wales.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Now, Claire, on 13th May, you reckoned you were 7dpo, and that was 7 days ago, so......any news?

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, trust you to have the dates sussed out!  I was going to keep it to myself for a while but I can see there's no chance of that and I suppose if it does go wrong I will want all your support so...

Yes I am 14dpo today and I have tested (three times!) today and am absolutely amazed to be saying this but

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I should add that I am very nervous and accept that my chance of miscarriage is 40% with my PCOS.  I'm waiting for my cons to get back to me re. whether I should carry on with the metformin until 12 weeks.

But for now, we've done it!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

WOW Claire Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will the clinic give you an early scan?

Completly forgotten what I wanted to posy - Yippeee over the moon for you x x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know re early scan at that clinic but I will want one.  I'm trying not to get ahead of myself as I'm only 4w0d today.  My clues were (.)(.) hurt like hell, much more than usual, I had itchy nipples yesterday and also yesterday afternoon I was SO hungry it was scary, I was eating everything in sight.  This afternoon is panning out the same way.

I just can't believe that this bizarre cycle has had this outcome!

So so scared though.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

right I have some composure now  

I've been into hastings today and brought myself a new handbag, it called to me what could I do?  The little shop had some lovely jewllery in iy to so I wil taking DH there on Friday. 
Boys are coming down tommorrow which I am really looking froward to, I have been able to do alot of thinking while I have been here but seem to have come up with more questions that answers  

I can't do end of June either as my aunt is coming to london then so how about Sunday 22nd of June or Sunday 6th July ? I say sunday because that was easiest last time especially if it is girly meet up
Just need to decide where?
When is Deedee Back from france?

Just for Claire                 

Donna x x

P.S Not having a good day but Claire you news has perked me up


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

You weren't going to let on?

Atta girl, we knew you could do it!!        

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I suppose I'm just in shock and feeling very  and  and didn't want to jinx it but of course I realised when you asked Polly that I did want to share it with you all. 

I am terrified tho!

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

We knew you could do it.

As I said in my text I was thinking of you but as you didn't say anything and hadn't been posting I assumed AF had arrived - but wow how wrong so glad Polly asked. Just goes to show you are wrong to assume.

The VAG team have a lot to celebrate this meet up and I for 1 have a lot of thank yous x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -            
Fantastic news! I had to read that a few times to make sure I wasn't imagining it. I am _thrilled_ for you and dh.

Well deserved after everything you've been through, and the 17 lots of .   

Do understand why you are nervous though. 

Emma, xxxx
p.s Donna - would it help to wtite down what the questions are, perhaps on the other thread?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY CRAP CLAIRE!!


I'm so happy. I am crying like a baby    This is the best news ever     Champagne on me when we meet up!!!!


Zipadee do da!!!! 

How good did it feel to finally type those magic letters on here. - BFP - yeeeeaaah!!!!! You absolutely deserve it after what you have been through these last few months. Diet, accupuncture, surgery and the biggest shag sessions known to mankind   Physically impossible for you NOT to be pregnant  


How is DH  ^scared> Are you going to share the news with your parents?

Has that Consultant got back to you?


Questions, questions, questions!!!!


I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Off to have some celebration chocolate.


WELL DONE VAG TEAM!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening

(I forgot to mention, we now have a super-duper wireless laptop at home - the internet connection is a bit touch and go though)

The cons left a message which was kind of hard to decipher but he mentioned champagne too (I'm assuming not for me!), said I *must* take the metformin until 12 weeks as that will vastly reduce my chances of miscarriage, and I need to have a scan at the end of next week.  I have to call him back tomorrow lunchtime.

DH is away tonight with work so I'm sitting on the sofa (with the laptop) and watching How To Look Good Naked with a cup of tea.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh and I will tell my parents if all goes well at the scan.  They are on holiday for a few weeks but when they're back it will be impossible for me to explain away my not drinking.

     

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

So, now I've had time to digest the news I have lots of questions. 

When did you test? Were you shaking like anything before, during, after?
What is your EDD? I'm guessing the end of January.
Are you grinning like a Cheshire cat?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I tested this morning before 6am as it was 14dpo and my temp was still up.  I couldn't believe my eyes when the second line appeared and so quickly.  That was when I started shaking.  I ran downstairs in just my pants in the confusion, with the test, the box and the leaflet and asked DH to check it.

Then at lunchtime I went out and bought a CB digital and a First Response and did them when I got back to the office.  Literally the two pink lines had appeared on the FR while I was still peeing on the CB digital!  I've taken photos of them this evening for DH.

Fertilityfriend .com says my due date is 27th January.

I feel very af-like though... however, to have got this far is truly amazing.

Right time to get into bed with my book!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire I am still so happy for you, Its made me remeber what that BFP feeling feels like and OMG I long for that again.

Can't wait for you to have your scan, feeling AFish is totally normal I did for ages and kept thinking I was either imagining the BFP or something was going to go wrong.

I am watching a program about a family who have 6yr old twin girls and 3yr old sixtuplets (sp) HOLY CRAP

Donna x x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141242.0


----------

